# Synchronisationswahn in Deutschland: Warum das Original nicht zu schlagen ist



## Lukas Schmid (19. Juni 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Synchronisationswahn in Deutschland: Warum das Original nicht zu schlagen ist* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Synchronisationswahn in Deutschland: Warum das Original nicht zu schlagen ist*


----------



## Gemar (19. Juni 2021)

Ich finde den Anspruch gut. Wenn die Synchro nur halbherzig ist, kann man sie in den meisten Fällen gleich ganz weglassen.

Das letzte krasse Beispiel: Control
Die Sprecherstimmen sind gut, aber völligst unsynchron, womit man keine andere Wahl hatte als auf Englisch umzustellen. Sehr Schade, da wurde wohl ohne Video eingesprochen. Die deutsche Synchro hätte man hier mangels Lippensynchronität weglassen können.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (19. Juni 2021)

Und wieder einmal den Umstand "Action mit Untertiteln" weg ignoriert.
Wie mich die Bootsverfolgungsjagd bei GTA5 zum Kotzen gebracht hat.  

Einerseits wird da mit Mundart ins Micro geschnoddert so das ein Muttersprachler bereits das Weinen bekommt, zudem gibt es Aktion (Fahrgeschick) und nebenbei dann Untertitel lesen.

Das ist wie längere Chatsessions während der Fahrt am Steuer ... gehört Verboten !

Nächster Punkt:
Ich möchte einen Film/ein Spiel genießen und Abschalten können.
Die Immersion es zu hören und sofort zu verstehen ist eine andere als auf meinen inneren Dolmetscher zu warten.

Dolmetscher Arbeiten gehören für mich in der Freizeit jedenfalls nicht dazu abzuschalten.
Das sagt übrigens auch 1 hauptberuflicher Dolmetscher aus meinem erweiterten Bekanntenkreis ! 

Und dann sind da noch die Spiele mit schier endlosen "Dialog Textwänden".
Ich mag stimmungsvolle Gespräche, wenn ich sie als Solches auch wahrnehmen kann.
Wenn ich allerdings unvertont Lesen wollte, hätte ich ein Buch in der Hand, im übrigen eines das ich nicht nebenbei noch übersetzen muß.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Juni 2021)

Ja Mensch, da kann ich dem Lukas in einer seiner Kolumnen ja mal ausnahmslos und vollumfänglich zustimmen.
Ich bin auch schon seit vielen Jahren ein Verfechter des Originals, weil Übersetzungen und besonders Synchronisationen immer zu Lasten der künstlerischen Integrität des Spiels gehen. 

Besonders in Zeiten, wo immer mehr Spiele mit dem Performance-Capture-Verfahren erstellt werden, wo die Schauspieler wie auf einem Filmset ihre Szenen richtig spielen. Eine Darstellung, die von deutschen Synchronsprechern, die in einem Tonstudio von einem Blatt ablesen, niemals reproduziert werden kann.

Wer sich in der Diskussion dann hinter mangelhaften Englischkenntnissen verstecken will, dem kann ich nur raten sich gerade deswegen mit dem Konsum von englischen Medien auseinanderzusetzen. Für mich fing es vor knapp 20 Jahren an, als ich angefangen habe Star Wars Galaxies zu spielen. Das war für mich erstmals ein Spiel, das es nicht auf deutsch gab. Da ich aber zu sehr Bock auf das Spiel hatte, habe ich mich eingearbeitet. Parallel habe ich angefangen Filme und Fernsehserien in englisch zu schauen. Zunächst mit deutschem Untertitel. Irgendwann bin ich dann dazu übergegangen nur noch englische Untertitel zu nutzen, bis ich sie irgendwann ganz weggelassen habe. Klar braucht man eine gewisse Grundkenntnis aus der Schule, aber man kann definitiv mit dem gezielten Konsum von englischen Medien seine Sprachkenntnis soweit verbessern, dass man alles versteht. Und zwar ohne, dass man innerlich noch übersetzen muss, man versteht es einfach. So ist ergeht es mir zumindest.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (19. Juni 2021)

Gemar schrieb:


> Ich finde den Anspruch gut. Wenn die Synchro nur halbherzig ist, kann man sie in den meisten Fällen gleich ganz weglassen.
> 
> Das letzte krasse Beispiel: Control
> Die Sprecherstimmen sind gut, aber völligst unsynchron, womit man keine andere Wahl hatte als auf Englisch umzustellen. Sehr Schade, da wurde wohl ohne Video eingesprochen. Die deutsche Synchro hätte man hier mangels Lippensynchronität weglassen können.


Auch wenn das das Negativbeispiel der letzten Jahre ist !

Auch ohne eine Sprache verstehen zu können kann ich die Laute versuchen den Mundbewegungen zeitlich zuzuordnen, was hier nicht einmal versucht wurde. 
Ohne die "Synchro" hätte mich das Spiel selber davon Abgehalten es durchzuspielen, die Story ist ja schon wierd genug.
Wobei ich das Finale ebenfalls maximal unbefriedigend fand.


Das jüngst Durchgespielte Mafia3 hat das um Längen besser gemacht, auch wenn das nicht mit den Genrespezialisten Witcher3/CP2077 mithalten kann.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (19. Juni 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ja Mensch, da kann ich dem Lukas in einer seiner Kolumnen ja mal ausnahmslos und vollumfänglich zustimmen.
> Ich bin auch schon seit vielen Jahren ein Verfechter des Originals, weil Übersetzungen und besonders Synchronisationen immer zu Lasten der künstlerischen Integrität des Spiels gehen.
> 
> Besonders in Zeiten, wo immer mehr Spiele mit dem Performance-Capture-Verfahren erstellt werden, wo die Schauspieler wie auf einem Filmset ihre Szenen richtig spielen. Eine Darstellung, die von deutschen Synchronsprechern, die in einem Tonstudio von einem Blatt ablesen, niemals reproduziert werden kann.
> ...


Wieso ließt man immer die selben Fadenscheinigen Sprüche ?
- "es geht sooo viel verloren"
Oh verdammt, ich habe die ganzen immer extrem ausgefeilten Storyplots sicherlich nie verstanden !


- "Synchronisität kann wegen Mocap nicht mehr gewährleistet werden"
Wie es ja auch bei Filmen schon nie funktioniert !


- "verstecken hinter mangelhaften Kenntnissen"
Gerade undeutliche Aussprachen sind der ultimative Verständniskiller, die finale Höchststrafe, der Endboss sozusagen sind Inder die gefühlt erst seid 2Minuten Englisch sprechen obwohl die seit Jahrzehnten dort leben.

Ein Kumpel (Englischfan, mittlerweile nach Canada ausgewandert) hat in einem Londoner Bus von einem Gespräch mit dem indischstämmigen Fahrer von dem Disaster erzählt.
Aber das war sicherlich sehr Verständnisfordernd für ihn. 


Und ja, ich habe Früher als die Spiele noch in den Kinderschuhen steckten Spiele in Englisch oder Japanisch gespielt.
Verstanden hab ich bei Letzterem natürlich nichts, aber die Szenen selber sprechen bei guten Spielen oft für sich so das die Primäraussage rüberkam.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Juni 2021)

Mittlerweile ist es relativ selten, dass ich mal ein Spiel mit deutscher Synchro spiele. Zuletzt Days Gone, weil die da vergleichsweise gut war. Aktuell spiele ich ME Legendary Edition und auch da auf Englisch, weil die dt. Synchro im Vergleich dazu doch eher semi gut ist. Auch die Metro-Reihe hab ich auf Russisch gespielt. Klingt einfach natürlicher mit dem Setting. 

Serien und Filme schaue ich allerdings immer auf Deutsch. Lediglich Animes schaue ich mit im OT.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (19. Juni 2021)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ist es relativ selten, dass ich mal ein Spiel mit deutscher Synchro spiele. Zuletzt Days Gone, weil die da vergleichsweise gut war. Aktuell spiele ich ME Legendary Edition und auch da auf Englisch, weil die dt. Synchro im Vergleich dazu doch eher semi gut ist. Auch die Metro-Reihe hab ich auf Russisch gespielt. Klingt einfach natürlicher mit dem Setting.
> 
> Serien und Filme schaue ich allerdings immer auf Deutsch. Lediglich Animes schaue ich mit im OT.


Ich will es auch niemanden Absprechen das im Original zu erleben.

Aber bezüglich "das Original ist nicht zu schlagen" dem empfehle ich Mad Max 1 in der Aussie Originalfassung, ein Hochgenuss und die Story erst.


----------



## zen (19. Juni 2021)

Ach ja, die guten alten Simpsons. Früher gab es dort sehr viele Übersetzungsfehler. Aus „The Isotopes rule!“ wurde „Isotopenspielregeln!“ Nicht zu vergessen die Alternativkontrollöschung (Alt+Control+Delete) oder Kerker und Drachen bei Dungeons and Dragons. Immerhin wurde einige Sätze so schlecht übersetzt, dass man gut ablachen konnte.

Egal ob Film, Serie oder Spiel. Die deutsche Synchronisation ziehe ich immer vor. In den letzten Jahren hat sich sehr viel getan. Die Sprecher hören sich schon lange nicht mehr so an wie in bspw. Metal Gear Solid. „Ich bin kein Grünschnabel“…
Ich möchte mich beim konsumieren eines Mediums einfach nur berieseln lassen. Das funktioniert für mich in deutsch am besten. Videospiele News lese ich dagegen fast ausschließlich in englisch.


----------



## Jan8419 (19. Juni 2021)

Also ich bin gucke mir inzwischen keine Serien, Filme mehr auf Deutsch an, genauso wenig Spiele ich Spiele auf Deutsch.  Die originale Sprachausgabe ist einfach immer um Welten besser.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (19. Juni 2021)

zen schrieb:


> Videospiele News lese ich dagegen fast ausschließlich in englisch.


Da winkt aber jemand mit dem Zaunpfahl. 



Jan8419 schrieb:


> Also ich bin gucke mir inzwischen keine Serien, Filme mehr auf Deutsch an, genauso wenig Spiele ich Spiele auf Deutsch.  Die originale Sprachausgabe ist einfach immer um Welten besser.


Original Japanisch, Französisch, Spanisch, Dänsch, Schwedisch, Australisch, ... auch ?

Oder magst Du Produkte aus den Ländern "zufällig" nicht ?


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (19. Juni 2021)

Mir ist das eigentlich vollkommen wumpe ob es nun Deutsch, Englisch, Japanisch, Klingonisch... ist. Bei einem Großteil von Indiespielen ist die Auswahl so oder so begrenzt. Da entscheide ich eben aus dem Bauch heraus, was ich mir nun auf die Ohren geben möchte.
Diesen Geschiss um die allumfassend beste Weise wie man ein Spiel, oder auch Film und Serie zu konsumieren hat, ist doch so oder so nichtssagend... soll doch jeder selbst entscheiden wie man es am liebsten mag.


----------



## McDrake (19. Juni 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Und wieder einmal den Umstand "Action mit Untertiteln" weg ignoriert.
> Wie mich die Bootsverfolgungsjagd bei GTA5 zum Kotzen gebracht hat.
> 
> Einerseits wird da mit Mundart ins Micro geschnoddert so das ein Muttersprachler bereits das Weinen bekommt, zudem gibt es Aktion (Fahrgeschick) und nebenbei dann Untertitel lesen.


Genau bei dem Titel muss ich dir durchs Band zustimmen.
Noch extremer ists da, beim Tutorial.
Man muss sich auf den Untertitel konzentrieren um was mit zugbekommen, was da im Slang rausgehauen wird und ganz nebenbei werden einem die x verschiedenen Dinge wie Telefon, Zeitverzögerung, etc eingeblendet.

Bei RDR2 hatte ich hingegen keine Mühe.
Hat sicherlich auch was mit der Pace der Spiele zu tun... bzw hauptsächlich.

An die Gegner der Synchro:
Hat wer Assassins Creed Odyssey auf griechisch gespielt?

Ich persönlich spiele Games, sehr gerne auf Deutsch, wenn *gut* vertont.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (19. Juni 2021)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Diesen Geschiss um die allumfassend beste Weise wie man ein Spiel, oder auch Film und Serie zu konsumieren hat, ist doch so oder so nichtssagend... soll doch jeder selbst entscheiden wie man es am liebsten mag.


Genau das !



McDrake schrieb:


> Hat sicherlich auch was mit der Pace der Spiele zu tun... bzw hauptsächlich.


Denke ich auch, btw RDR2 habe ich bislang (auch wegen GTA5 und der fehlenden Synchro) gemieden



McDrake schrieb:


> An die Gegner der Synchro:
> Hat wer Assassins Creed Odyssey auf griechisch gespielt?


Ich fürchte das wurde aber wohl englisch oder (besser) französisch   entwickelt.


----------



## Chickenator (19. Juni 2021)

Filme und Serien schaue ich immer auf deutsch, mit Ausnahme von Animes. Bei Spielen variiert das sehr stark.
Zuletzt habe ich inFamous: Second Son gespielt und das ziemlich sofort auf Englisch gestellt, weil die deutsche synchro sofort unnatürlich wirkt. Genauso wie Doom Eternal.
Detroitecome Human hab ich aber z.B. auf deutsch gespielt, genauso wie alle CoD-Teile. Auch WoW ist bei mir auf Deutsch eingestellt  obwohl ich alles Relevante auch in Englisch kenne. Ist einfach bequemer. Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, Spiele in einer Sprache zu spielen, welche ich überhaupt nicht verstehe. OT gebe ich mir eigentlich meist, weil sonst häufig viele Wortwitze und Anspielungen verloren gehen. Dass ist mir grad bei der Uncharted-Reihe aufgefallen.
Ein absolutes Disaster hingegen ist Final Fantasy 14. Dessen deutsche Synchro ist  am Anfang so dermaßen schlecht eingesprochen, dass ich da echt nicht lange überlegen musste. Was sich generell störend bei fast allen FF Titeln finde: Die Sprachen haben teilweise einen unterschiedlichen Kontext. Da wird in Englisch etwas gesprochen, der deutsche Text sagt aber komplett etwas anderes. Das kann das Verhältnis zu einer Figur schon ziemlich verändern.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Juni 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> An die Gegner der Synchro:
> Hat wer Assassins Creed Odyssey auf griechisch gespielt?



Dieses Argument würde Sinn ergeben, wenn es in Griechenland von Griechen in griechisch entwickelt wurde.
Aber nichts davon trifft zu. 
Original bedeutet ja nicht, die Sprache, die das Spiel aufgrund von Herkunft oder Schauplatz haben müssten, sondern die Sprache, in der es ursprünglich geschrieben und performt wurde.
Da kommen bei 95% der Produktionen im Grunde nur englisch oder japanisch in Frage.
Auch europäische Studios wie Guerilla in Holland, CD Projekt in Polen, Larian in Belgien und so weiter entwickeln alle in englisch. Selbst in deutschen Studios ist die Entwicklungssprache häufig englisch. (Anno 1800 z.b. wurde auf englisch entwickelt) Das bedingt sich zum Großteil schon daraus, dass die Teams international besetzt sind.


----------



## OnscheGHTV (19. Juni 2021)

Als Blogger habe ich über diesen Umstand schon selbst geschrieben, was zu dem Thema gar so leicht ist  und kann deine Betrachtung durchaus verstehen. Jedoch finde ich deinen Artikel etwas zu negativ behaftet und einseitig.

Ja sicher, es gibt Dialoge die funktionieren in englisch einfach besser. Speziell Witze mit einem gewissen Meta-Humor können schwer ins deutsche übersetzt werden, obwohl es auch geht wenn es gut gemacht ist. Auch ich spiele gerne Titel in englisch (nicht O-Ton, denn per Definition haben Spiele keinen O-Ton, schließlich ist die Basis eine Animation und kein echter Mensch. Hier gibt es allerdings Ausnahmen. Und entwickelt wird sowieso immer erstmal in englisch oder japanisch). Beispielsweise spiele ich ein Resident Evil ausschließlich auf englisch, passt irgendwie besser und ist zugegebenermaßen auch etwas Gewöhnungssache.

Ebenso ist ein Uncharted oder Last of Us eher auf englisch zu empfehlen. Nicht mal unbedingt deshalb weil diese Titel schlecht auf deutsch klingen, sondern viel mehr wegen dem Acting. Es gibt Spiele die mehr als andere auf Motion-Performance setzen, und da spielt dann sogar der sprachliche Duktus eine Rolle. Sowas ist dann sehr authentisch umgesetzt, bietet aber nicht jedes Spiel in dem Ausmaß wie meine genannten Beispiele.

Ich bin sowieso kein Fan dieser Phrasen wie "vieles geht auf deutsch verloren", "das ist völlig falsch übersetzt", usw. Es kommt auf den Fall an. Ein The Witcher 3 beispielsweise ist hervorragend auf deutsch vertont, wenn nicht sogar zum großen Teil besser als auf englisch. Ein Dragonball Z bzw. Son Goku wird von Tommy Morgenstern nicht nur gut sondern ikonisch übersetzt und geschauspielert. Ebenso diverse Bud Spencer und Terence Hill Filme, der ganze Humor dieser beiden funktioniert ausschließlich über die grandiose Übersetzung.

Ein Negativbeispiel von dir Lukas waren auch noch die Simpsons. Ja sicher, die Übersetzungen waren immer wieder mal wackelig. Hier sollte man aber darauf achten wovon man spricht. Geht es um die Vertonung oder rein um die Übersetzung? Beides ist nämlich nicht das selbe. Die Simpsons mögen zwar immer wieder mal falsch übersetzt worden sein, ihre Vertonung (zumindest die alten Staffeln) war aber dennoch großartig. Auch viele Gags funktionieren auf deutsch wunderbar, "_Gym, was ist ein Gym_", "_Mein Name ist Guy Inkognito_" oder "_Lassmiranda den Sevilla_", immer noch herrlich.

Also wie gesagt, ich würde das eher differenzierter und von Medium zu Medium bzw. Spiel zu Spiel betrachten. Und wenn wir zu uns ganz ehrlich sind, vieles ist auch eher Gewöhnung. Nicht mal jede englische Synchronisation ist geil und trotzdem greifen Leute schon aus reiner Gewohnheit darauf zurück. Und natürlich ist es bildungsförderlich wenn beispielsweise skandinavische Länder rein auf englische Medienunterhaltung setzen, dort gibt es aber ohnehin keine große Übersetzungskultur. Deutschsprachige Länder können immerhin froh sein die Wahl zu haben und das wir so tolle Synchronsprecher und daraus resultierende Synchronisationen haben.

Wie gesagt, ich sehe schon worauf du hinaus willst. Ich wollte dir dazu nur eine alternative Sicht zu dem Thema liefern.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Juni 2021)

hach ja, mal wieder ein wunderbar polarisierendes pseudo-aufreger-thema.  

ganz schnell bilden sich die zwei üblichen gruppen raus: einmal diejenigen, die "alles natürlich nur original" konsumieren, und, indem sie darüber reden, ja eigentlich nur besonders sophisticated und als wahre connaisseure des mediums rüberkommen wollen.

auf der anderen seite die totalverweigerer, die aus irgendwelchen gründen meinen, einen anspruch auf eine deutsche synchro zu haben. gerade wieder bei stalker 2 und vor nicht allzu langer zeit bei disco elysium zu sehen. - nein, habt ihr nicht! mal ganz ab davon, dass manche offenbar den zeit- und kosten-aufwand für eine (gute) synchro massiv zu unterschätzen scheinen . "aber bei witcher 3 gings doch auch!!!!1111elf" - ich weiß, ich weiß. 

damit ist dann aber auch eigentlich alles schon gesagt. thread kann geschlossen werden.


----------



## ImperatorBob (19. Juni 2021)

Ich lese, schreibe und spreche täglich Englisch. Trozdem habe ich Spiele und Filme immer lieber komplett auf deutsch. Gerade GTA muss ich zustimmen, nervt einfach nur mit seinem slang und den Untertiteln. Da spiele ich dann lieber ohne, aber die Option hat halt nicht jeder. 
Natürlich gibt's auch Beispiele für synchros und Übersetzungen die so grottig sind, dass man sie sich nicht antun kann und z.B. die Paradox Spiele sind zwar besser geworden bei der Übersetzung, aber alleine wegen der ganzen Mods die ich da immer nutze, möcht ich keinen Sprach-Mix.

Außerdem gibt es ja nicht nur Negativbeispiele. Gibt auch synchros die ich besser als das Original finde. Die Simpsons werden hier ja als Negativbeispiel geführt und ja mancher Wortwitz geht verloren. Aber ich finde die Synchro von den Stimmen einfach viel besser. Besonders der bisherige Homer war einfach super. Im original merkt man im direkten Vergleich auch, dass es weniger Sprecher gibt als in der deutschen Synchro. Auch die Interpretation von Johnny Depps Stimme bei Fluch der Karibik finde ich tatsächlich besser als das Original. Umso trauriger natürlich, wenn solche begabten Synchronsprecher aufhören oder sterben. Zuletzt eben Michael Deffert, die Stimme von Johnny Depp 😥


----------



## MichaelG (19. Juni 2021)

Ja, jein. Die Soundkulisse generell ist bei OT besser. Bei Synchro merkt man daß diese in irgendeiner Form leidet, wenn der OT durch eine Tonspur (egal welche) ersetzt worden ist.

Natürlich ist man aufgrund mangelnder Sprachkenntnisse häufig gezwungen einen Film Synchro zu schauen. Beispielsweise Tiger & Dragon. Die OT-Spur ist qualitativ und auch von der Tonklarheit und den Tondetails deutlich besser als die Synchro-Spur. Aber das Problem ist halt auch: mein chinesisch ist nicht wirklich so vorhanden.   Ich habe bei dem Film aber halt auch diese Tonspur mit drauf.

Selbst bei manchen englischsprachigen US-Filmen ist es je nach Film und Darsteller (schneller Sprecher, nuschelnd, abbrechend, Dialekt) schwierig einem Dialog zu folgen. Erst Recht wenn die Englischkenntnisse nicht 100% sitzen.

Aber Beispiel mal die Miniserie Band of Brothers. Hochwertige HBO-Serie. Trotzdem merkt man (abgesehen von der Sprache) in der Tonkulisse deutliche Unterschiede zwischen der originalen US- und der synchro-DE-Tonspur. Ich weiß nicht woran das liegt aber durch das Hineinschneiden der Synchro leiden in gewisser Weise manchmal auch die Nebentöne. Oder die werden unglücklich durch in dem Moment akustisch dominantere Töne des gerade Sprechenden überlagert.

Teils lassen sich auch Witze schlecht in andere Sprachen übersetzen. Die wirken nur im Original.

Und OT ist die zuerst mit den Aufnahmen eingespielte Tonspur. Das kann bei einem deutschen Projekt z.B. durchaus auch englisch sein. Bei USA und UK sowieso aber auch Italien etc. Kommt immer auf die Produktionsfirma, Schauspieler und manchmal auch das anvisierte Zielpublikum an.

Wenn 70% meiner potentiellen Kunden für das Projekt im englischsprachigen Raum sitzen ist meine Produktionsausrichtung schon von vorn herein festgelegt (im Normalfall). Die Synchros bedienen dann nur noch die 30% der Nebenschauplätze.


----------



## Lukas Schmid (19. Juni 2021)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hach ja, mal wieder ein wunderbar polarisierendes pseudo-aufreger-thema.



Du hast natürlich vollkommen recht. In Zukunft werde ich nur noch Kolumnen zu den Themen "Blau ist eine Farbe", "Im Sommer ist es warm, außer, ihr seht das anders, in diesem Fall will ich mich an dieser Stelle ausdrücklich bei allen entschuldigen, die ich damit verletzt habe" und "Warum immer Meinung in Meinungsartikeln?" Schluss damit!" schreiben.


----------



## Lukas Schmid (19. Juni 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Dieses Argument würde Sinn ergeben, wenn es in Griechenland von Griechen in griechisch entwickelt wurde.
> Aber nichts davon trifft zu.
> Original bedeutet ja nicht, die Sprache, die das Spiel aufgrund von Herkunft oder Schauplatz haben müssten, sondern die Sprache, in der es ursprünglich geschrieben und performt wurde.
> Da kommen bei 95% der Produktionen im Grunde nur englisch oder japanisch in Frage.
> Auch europäische Studios wie Guerilla in Holland, CD Projekt in Polen, Larian in Belgien und so weiter entwickeln alle in englisch. Selbst in deutschen Studios ist die Entwicklungssprache häufig englisch. (Anno 1800 z.b. wurde auf englisch entwickelt) Das bedingt sich zum Großteil schon daraus, dass die Teams international besetzt sind.



Stimmt, sehe ich auch so, wurde auf Englisch entwickelt. Aber fun fact, ich wollte das Spiel tatsächlich mal auf Griechisch ausprobieren, aber die Sprache ist weder als Synchro noch als Untertitel vorhanden. Bisschen weird.


----------



## Lukas Schmid (19. Juni 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Und wieder einmal den Umstand "Action mit Untertiteln" weg ignoriert.



Erwähne ich doch am Beispiel Nier Automata.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Juni 2021)

LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Du hast natürlich vollkommen recht.



ich weiß.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (19. Juni 2021)

Ich mache das vom Preis den ich bezahlt habe abhängig.

Ein_ teures Spiel_, welches mit deutscher Synchro daherkommt, sich aber nicht unbedingt an die _breite Masse_ richtet, sollte es hinkriegen, dass ich nicht genervt das Sprachoptionenmenü aufsuche. Ich finde, dass nicht immer, aber immer öfter Anime in diesem Bereich einen guten Job machen.

Und ja, manchmal können die Untertitel ganz schön stören. Das nehme ich aber in Kauf, wenn ich dadurch ein unverfälschteres Spielerlebnis bekomme (Stichwort: Respekt vor dem Originalwerk).


----------



## Jalpar (19. Juni 2021)

So generell kann man das gar nicht sagen. Es hängt vor allem von den persönlichen Vorlieben ab. Manche spielen ein Spiel grundsätzlich im OT, andere grundsätzlich in der deutschen Synchro, andere nehmen grundsätzlich deutsche Untertitel zum OT. All das ist völlig in Ordnung.

Ich selbst probiere erst einmal deutsche Version und Originalversion aus, und nehme dann das, was mir besser gefällt. Adam Jensen z. B. gefällt mir in der deutschen Version besser.


----------



## Nevrion (19. Juni 2021)

Ob Original-Vertonung oder nicht hängt sicher auch mit dem Umstand zusammen, um welche Inhalte es geht. Bei einer Dokumentation oder bei Spielen, die textlastig sind, gibt es mir keinen Mehrwert, wenn die Spiele in schwedischer oder englischer Sprache erscheinen würden. Bei World of Warcraft war es natürlich sinnvoll Texte und Sprache so gestalten, dass man diese als deutscher Spieler ungehindert verstehen könnte, jedoch völlig bekloppt die Namen der Charaktere zu übersetzen, vor allem wenn aus Blackhand Schwarzfaust anstatt Schwarzhand wurde und Doomhammer dann unsinnigerweise zum Schicksalshammer wurde. Unter dem Gesichtspunkt bzw. der Prämisse dass da einige egozentrische Lokalisierer ans Werk gingen, die dem geneigten Spieler damit glauben machen wollten, man würde hier die Bedeutung von Namen ebenfalls an den deutschen Spieler übermitteln müssen und das dann auch noch falsch machte, hat dazu geführt, dass man bei Lokalisierungen mittlerweile schon mal etwas kritischer hinschauen muss. Bei der Yakuza-Serie ist jedenfalls bei mir immer die Original-Vertonung an, weil es natürlich das Ambiente des Settings von Japan unterstützt. In einer fiktionalen Welt, wie Azeroth braucht es das natürlich nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Juni 2021)

Bei Spielen hängt es von unterschiedlichen Faktoren ab. GTA funktioniert für mich englisch perfekt. Das gehört zu Immersion. Genauso wie bei RdR. Bei Mass Effect hingegen mag ich die deutsche Tonspur gern. Und bei Stalker wäre es schön wenn die deutschen UT gut lesbar sind und nicht schnell durchblenden daß man Zeit genug zum Lesen hat. Dann würde ich der Immersion zuliebe gern die russische Tonspur nehmen. Oder Ukrainisch um genau zu sein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Juni 2021)

Bei hochwertiger Deutsch-Synchro - und gerade bei so bekannten Sprechern der ersten Riege wie Pampel, Lehmann, 2x Schmidt-Foß, Völz, Wunder und wie die alle heißen kann man sich als Deutschsprach-Befürworter wohl kaum beschweren - lasse ich den O-Ton in der Regel unberührt. Wenn es nicht gerade um C-Klasse-Niveau handelt sehe mich selten veranlasst unbedingt auf Englisch zu wechseln, denn wenn man ehrlich bleibt ist auch nicht alles was Original-vertont würde unbedingt genussvoll anzuhören. Auch Amis und Engländer können leidenschafts- wie emotionslos ihre Texte runterrattern.

Ist alles nur eine Frage des Geldes. Publisher / Entwickler die großen Wert darauf legen lassen dafür gerne ein Paar Euro mehr rüberwachsen, siehe EA oder Ubisoft. Pauschal zu sagen dass Deutsch immer die Schlechteste Wahl ist zeugt nur mal wieder von kurzsichtiger Betrachtung des Ganzem.

Bevor wieder was falsch verstanden wird:
Ich (!) bevorzuge nicht (!) ausschließlich komplett deutsch vertonte Medien. Ich habe aber gerade bei sehr textlastigen Spielen (und genauso auch Filmen) nicht selten Schwierigkeiten dem Sprechtempo von Figuren/Darstellern zu folgen. Und bevor ich wichtige Informationsfetzen verpasse schalte ich lieber auf Deutsch um.

Und man darf nicht vergessen dass wir Deutschen eine ganz besondere Synchronisationskultur pflegen an die kaum ein zweites Land anknüpfen kann - und das seit es den bewegten Film gibt.


----------



## AlBundyFan (19. Juni 2021)

genau solche beispiele wie bei den simpsons zeigen mir, daß ich eben nicht die orginalsprache will.
ich hätten nämlich die anspielung auf die serie "bewitched" nicht verstanden und somit wäre, für mich persönlich, die aussage weniger wert gewesen als die eingedeutsche die ich logisch verstehe.
und so geht es mit vielen englichen dingen - wenn man englisch nicht am niveau einen fast-mustersprachlers spricht, dann versteht man eben solche anspielungen, sprichwörter oder sonstig edinge nicht und fragt sich nur "was meint er damit" obwohl man einzeln jedes wort verstanden hat nur den zusammengesetzte aneinanderreihung der worte sagt einem nichts.

zu den haha-aussagen wie "englisch for runaways" und konsorten ....die gibt es umgekehrt auch zu tausenden und bedeuten auf deutsch genauswenig wie die wörtliche übersetzung von deutschne aussagen ins englische - ich verstehe sie aber alle nicht.

und genau deshalb sagt mir die übersetzung auf deutsch mehr zu, auch wenn sie im sinn vielleicht nicht immer zu 100% zutrifft. aber wenigstens verstehe ich 100%.


----------



## Jan8419 (19. Juni 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Da winkt aber jemand mit dem Zaunpfahl.
> 
> 
> Original Japanisch, Französisch, Spanisch, Dänsch, Schwedisch, Australisch, ... auch ?
> ...


Französisch, Spanisch, Dänisch, Schwedisch, habe ich noch nie etwas von gesehen oder gespielt.     

Australisch ist auch english. ;P
und Japanisch,  ja aber mit eng subs


----------



## EvilReFlex (19. Juni 2021)

Habe mir schon einige Spiele nicht gekauft weil sie keine deutsche Synchronisation hatten.  ( Obsidian  )
Aber im Grunde spiele ich trotzdem mehr auf English als Deutsch. 

Und ich bin mir sicher dass bei Spielen wie Dawn of War 3 die fehlende deutsche Synchronisation sehr dazu beigetragen dass es gefloppt ist. 
Two Point Hospital hat nachträglich eine deutsche Sprachausgabe bekommen da die Entwickler gemerkt haben das sehr viele Fans aus dem deutschen Raum kommen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (19. Juni 2021)

Ich wähle die Synchronisation danach, welche Sprecher mir besser gefallen. 

Bei The Witcher fand ich den englischen Sprecher von Geralt besser, ebenso wie Jennifer Hale in Mass Effect. Auch Dragon Age mag ich nicht mehr auf Deutsch spielen und wenn Sprecher wie Troy Baker im Cast mit dabei sind, bleibt es ebenfalls beim Englischen. Assassin’s Creed habe ich tatsächlich immer auf Deutsch gespielt, weil ich die Akzente irgendwie nicht mochte, obwohl ich da sonst keine Probleme mit habe. 
Ich musste ein wenig schmunzeln, dass der Artikel jetzt erscheint, da ich mich gerade in Vorbereitung auf die Serie Loki durch das MCU wühle und bei einem der Thor-Filme wieder zurück ins Deutsche wechselte, da Chris Hemsworth mir zu grobschlächtig klang.  (die Serie werde ich dann aber eventuell auf Englisch schauen)
Insofern gehe ich da nach meinem persönlichen Geschmack.

Eine Ausnahme bilden allzu asynchrone Lokalisationen. Damit komme ich eher schlecht klar


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Juni 2021)

Ich habe kein Problem mit englischen Texten, bei gesprochenen Worten schon eher, etwa wenn Soundeffekte das Gesprochene überlagern, dann muss ich mich immer extrem anstrengen, es zu verstehen. Und ich spreche praktisch fließend englisch aber ich bin eben halt kein Muttersprachler.

Und genau das ist auch ein Problem, ich bin da schlicht zu faul und will das Medium genießen. D.h. wenn es anstrengend wird, spätestens dann Wechsel ich auf deutsch.

Natürlich wenn das deutsche Dubbing zu schlecht ist nehme ich das Original. Anime bzw. japanische Spiele wurden angesprochen, hier ist das Dubbing egal ob deutsch oder englisch meist eher schlecht, weil da nur die dritte Reihe der Synchronsprecher zum Einsatz kommt. Da höre ich dann bevorzugt das japanische Original mit Untertiteln.

Was mich ein wenig nervt ist der Pseudo-Zwang 1:1 übersetzen zu müssen. Sonst schreien irgendwelche Berufsaufreger gleich wieder Zensur oder zumindest "Verfälschung". Wie oben auch schon erwähnt, 1:1 macht aber oft keinen Sinn, weil man wegen des anderen Kulturkreises viele Anspielungen schlicht nicht versteht.

Ich lese z.B. viele japanische Light Novels. Bei Fan-Übersetzungen wird viel wert auf 1:1 Übersetzung gelegt. Das Problem dabei, wenn man nicht in Japan lebt versteht man kein Wort, selbst wenn die Grammatik perfekt ist. Die Satzkonstruktionen sind nämlich völlig anders als bei deutschen oder englischen Romanen und es liest sich einfach beschissen.

Deswegen ziehe ich klar Übersetzungen mit künstlerischer Freiheit vor. Und, TV Serien wie Die Zwei oder die ganzen Bud Spencer Filme haben es vorgemacht, die deutsche Übersetzungen sind genial und viel besser als das Original. Die Zwei wurde im Original sogar nachsynchronisiert auf Basis der deutschen Texte, weil die einfach viel besser waren.
Hier wünsche ich mir trotz der Schreihälse einfach wieder mehr Mut zur deutschen Eigenständigkeit.

Oben machte sich jemand über die Eindeutschung von Dungeons & Dragons in Kerker und Drachen lustig. Gut, man hätte vielleicht Verliese & Drachen nehmen können aber faktisch ist Kerker auch korrekt. Nur heute sind wir so mit englischen Begriffen zugeschmissen, dass wir nicht nur die deutschen Begriffe sondern ja inzwischen sogar die Grammatik verlieren. Was zu einem kruden Mischmasch führt, der irgendwie nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes ist.

Am besten schaffen wir unsere Sprache ganz ab und wechseln zu englisch... 

Ganz schlimm finde ich immer das "sie" bei Eindeutschungen, weil es im englischen nur "you" gibt und den Übersetzern eingetrichtert wird, dass das nicht "du" bedeutet sondern "sie". Und wenn dann in Billig-TV-Serien sich plötzlich Ehepartner siezen, dann wird mir immer ganz komisch. Da sollte einfach die Regel gelten, wenn die Personen sich mit Vornamen ansprechen wird mit "du" übersetzt. Und ja, ich weiß es gibt "sie" + Vorname aber das wird doch in der Praxis nicht angewendet.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (19. Juni 2021)

Bei mir ist es von Fall zu Fall unterschiedlich. Generell ist es mir ziemlich egal ob ein Spiel ne deutsche Synchro hat oder nicht. Hauptsache es hat Untertitel und ich verstehe worum es geht.
Da gibt es aber auch Ausnahmen. GTA würde mir da direkt einfallen. Da nervt es manchmal extrem wenn die Charaktere im Auto reden und man sich selbst aufs Fahren konzentrieren und noch Untertitel lesen soll. Selbst mit guten englischkenntnissen gibt es da Charaktere die man absolut nicht versteht. Dieser eine Kumpel von Trevor in GTA5 z.b.
Das meiste spiele/schaue ich aber mit deutscher Synchro. Wenn ich grade Bock habe starte ich auch mal nen Film oder Serie mit (englischem) OT. Sobald ich da aber merke dass ich nur die hälfte verstehe schalte ich wieder auf deutsch.
Das kommt aber eben auch drauf an wie gut man es versteht.
Game of Thrones z.b. habe ich auch komplett im OT geschaut und hatte damit kein Problem. Und da würde ich auch sagen dass der OT schon um einiges besser ist als die deutsche Synchro.


----------



## Grolt (19. Juni 2021)

Ich bevorzuge es Spiele in meiner Muttersprache zu spielen.

Ich kann zwar Englisch, das heißt aber nicht das ich deswegen alles verstehe was so gesagt wird.
In Textform ja, zumindest wenn es nicht um spezielle Anspielungen, Sprichwörter etc. geht.
Aber gesprochenes Englisch ist dann schon ne ganz andere Sache. Am besten verstehe ich nicht Englische Muttersprachler. Weil die meistens instinktiv eine deutlichere Betonung haben, als ein vorsichhin quasselner Muttersprachler. 

Edit: Bestes Beispiel ist da Twitch. Der Deutsche, der Däne, Rumäne oder die Japanerin. All die verstehe ich besser als wenn ich nen englischen Muttersprachler zuschaue.

Und wenn dann noch eine schlechte Soundabmischung dazukommt,  die das gesprochene dann noch mal deutlich unverständlicher macht weil andere Sounds das gesrpochene Überlagern.

Von anderen Sprachen wollen wir hier gar nicht reden. Den außer Englisch kann ich keine andere.

Wer gerne in original Sprache ( und damit nicht nur Englisch) spielt, gerne. Aber dann nicht auf andere herabschauen weil Leute wie ich deutsche Sprache und Text bevorzugen.


----------



## Worrel (19. Juni 2021)

Mein Paradebeispiel bezüglich vergeigter Übersetzung:

In WoW gab es "*Warp *Hunter" (eine Art "Eidechsen"), die die Spezialfähigkeit haben, sich hinter dich zu teleportieren - aka: "zu warpen".
Diese *Warp *Hunter kann man nun erlegen und lootet dann "*warped *Flesh".
Dieses wird per Kochkunst dann zu "*Warp *Burgern" verarbeitet.

Im englischen Original wunderbar schlüssig durch exerziert.

In der deutschen Synchronisation hingegen gibt es "Sphärenjäger", die "verformtes Fleisch" droppen, aus dem man dann "Doppelwarper" herstellen kann.
 


Im Allgemeinen wird bei Übersetzungen  vieles falsch gemacht:

a) Wortspiele/Witze nicht übersetzbar und gehen verloren
"What's the common point between a viola and a law suit?"
"Everone's happy when the case is closed."

b) Gesten betonen je nach Satzstellung falsche Stellen
"Obviously THAT was a bad idea."
"Offensichtlich WAR das eine schlechte Idee."
(eigentlich sollte mit der Geste "das" betont werden)

c) Unbedingtes Beibehalten des Originalnamens mit der Übersetzung als Untertitel 
The Stand - das letzte Gefecht
Wenn man den Titel übersetzt - warum dann noch den Originaltitel beibehalten?

d)  "Übersetzen" des Originalnamens mit einem anderen fremdsprachigen Titel
Thor: The dark World  => Thor: The dark Kingdom

c) Spoiler in hinzugefügten Untertitel
Dead Zone - das Attentat
In dem Film/Buch  geht es um einen Hellseher, der seine Kraft entdeckt und lernt, mit ihr umzugehen. Das Attentat spielt erst im finalen Akt eine Rolle.
Das ist so, als ob man einen bestimmten Star Wars Film: "Star Wars - Vater und Sohn" nennen würde ...

d) veränderte Synchronisation
Monty Python & the Holy Grail

Im englischen  Original geht es um König Artus, der ernsthaft versucht, den heiligen Gral zu finden. Die anderen sind eigentlich alle durchgeknallte Deppen.
In der deutschen Version hingegen kalauert er genauso rum wie der Rest der Charaktere und wir haben es mit einer einheitlichen Idiotenparade zu tun.

Aber gerade dieses "gegen den Wahnsinn der Welt bestehen" macht für mich den Reiz des Films aus. Artus ist der ernsthafte Kontrastpunkt zu den lachhaften Kapriolen der anderen Charaktere.


----------



## Dodo1995 (19. Juni 2021)

Kommt bei mir auf die Sprache an Japanisch kann ich mir nicht anhören von daher Anime/JRPG nur auf Englisch. Wenn nicht vorhanden ist wirds schlicht  ignoriert.
Metro und Co nur auf Englisch gerade Slawische Sprachen fand ich noch nie angehm zu hören.

Plague's Tale habe ich auch auf Französich gespielt aber immerhin behersche ich das recht gut.
Ansonsten alles was es in English gibt wird auch damit gespielt, Deutsch ist als Sprache für Action volkommen ungeeiggnet, Ich krieg bei jedem : "Erschiesst diese Schweine " oder "Schaltet den Feind aus " nur Lachkrämpfe

Wer will das bitte?




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vlmpK_KJa90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Fintt (19. Juni 2021)

"Synchronisationswahn", so ein Schwachsinn. Ich finde es kann gar nicht genug synchronisiert werden. Besonders bei spielen finde ich es schwierig zu kämpfen und gleichzeitig Untertitel lesen zu müssen. 
Und was bringt mir das unverfälschte original wenn ich es nicht verstehe? Eine geschriebene Übersetzung ist zudem auch nur eine Übersetzung und auch nicht 100% originalgetreu. 
Dann muss man auch noch an die Leute denken die vielleicht Probleme mit dem Lesen haben und nicht mitkommen. Sollen die benachteiligt werden? 
"Qualitätsverlust", genauso kann die Übersetzung auch kreativ und besser als das Original sein, soll vorkommen. 
Hab auch schon einen Titel geschaut und gleichzeitig eine synchro und die Untertitel laufen lassen und der gesprochene Text (die synchro) war durchaus unterhaltsamer als das was da als Untertitel geboten wurde. 

Jedenfalls ich persönlich schaue und spiele nur spiele die auf deutsch oder auf Englisch synchronisiert sind. Alles andere ist mir zu lästig und ich habe auch einfach keinen Spaß dabei. 

Und ist ja auch nicht so als würde irgendwem mit einer synchro geschadet, wer will kann ja immer noch die original Sprache auswählen


----------



## Norisk699 (19. Juni 2021)

Wenn ich nach der Arbeit abends ein Spiel spiele, habe ich einfach keine Lust mich anzustrengen und mühsam Englisch hören, verstehen, denken muss. Lese ich Deutsche Untertitel mit, geht viel Atmosphäre verloren weil mein Blick unten am Bildschirmrand klebt.

Beispielsweise war die deutsche Fassung von Witcher 3 das Beste Spiel das ich jemals (seit meinen ersten Spielen Anfang der 1990er) gespielt habe. In Englisch wäre das bei mir definitiv nicht so gut rüber gekommen und wäre für mich in meiner Welt dann auch kein Meilenstein gewesen.

Und ich kann (oder konnte) Recht gut Englisch. Nur eben nicht in der Freizeit. Und wenn man im Beruf nur selten Englisch braucht dann hat man das nicht so gut parat.

Klar, als Spieleredakteur wäre ich auch sehr fit mit Englisch...

Kein Mensch auf der Welt würde auf die Idee kommen, ein Spiel im Ausland nur in Deutsch anzubieten. Warum sollten wir dann immer den Amis hinterherrennen?!
Wir sind ein recht attraktiver Absatzmarkt, dann sollen sie bitte auch was für uns tun und nicht nur den internationalen englischen einheitsbrei auftischen.


----------



## Cybnotic (19. Juni 2021)

Spiele gehören einfach gut  Deutsch  Synchronisiert .  zumal    Filme  ja auch super  Deutsch vertont werden.   Wenn Entwickler das nicht mache gibts von mir auch kein Geld   
Eine Schlechte Deutsche Synchro , ist immer noch besser als ein Spiel nur in Englisch 
Untertitel sind auch keine Lösung ..


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juni 2021)

Gerade bei Filmen bin ich saufroh über ne Synchro, denn sehr oft versteht man das, was die Leute im Original sagen, so gut wie gar nicht, weil sie wegen des irgendwo im Raum platzierten Mic sehr leise sind bzw. im Umgebungston untergehen. Da ahnt ein Muttersprachler vielleicht, was derjenige gesagt hat, aber oftmals kann ich beim besten Willen nicht mal dann, wenn ich wg. der Untertitel weiß, was der Schauspieler gesagt hat, dies auch akustisch nachvollziehen. Bei ner Synchro aber ist der Ton rein akustisch betrachtet immer perfekt.

Wenn dann auch noch ein Dialekt oder umgangssprachliches Verschlucken von Tönen dabei ist, wird es noch schlimmer, zB wenn einer mit ner tiefen Bassstimme in einer Ecke des Zimmers ein "goklabrr" vor sich her haucht, was "gonna kill ya, Bro" heißen soll...  

Das gleiche nervt btw auch bei deutschen Originalen - da ist das Ton/Dialekt-Problem genauso vorhanden.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (19. Juni 2021)

Mein Highlight...Slumbeschaller statt Ghettoblaster in Miami Vice


----------



## USA911 (19. Juni 2021)

Bei Spielen, und Filmaufnahmen auf einem Datenträger, ist das Thema recht egal, da meistens (sollte Standard sein) die Original, eine Englische und auch eine Deutsche Tonspur vorhanden ist. Daher kann da jeder genau das wählen, was er bevorzugt.

Fernsehen sollte rein auf Deutsch sein, denn schließlich ist es für den heimischen Markt, da muss auch Rücksicht auf die Generation vor 1980 genommen werden, die eben nicht die möglichkeit haben/hatten Englisch im der Schule zulernen! Und ebenso ist in Europa inzwischen die meist gesprochene Sprache Deutsch! Auf der Welt liegt sie auf dem 4 Rang (nach Ländern). Aber was in Deutschen Produktionen und auch in Übersetzungen aufhören muss ist das Denglish (nicht nur Krausam sondern auch sprachlich Falsch).

Ich persönlich mag beides, es hat auch beides Gutes. Original ist oft gut, aber auch anstrengend, wenn es um Slang geht oder krasse Akzente.
Ab und an sind die Originalstimmen nicht passend zu dem Charakter der Gespielt wird (Carry von King of Queens)

Aber ein No-go bei der Sincro ist, wenn ein fester Schauspieler mehrere Stimmen bekommt und im Umkehrschluss wenn eine Stimme mehrere bekannte Persönlichkeiten spricht, denn dann zerstört das die Immersion, weil mit der Stimme immer ein Charakter/Schauspieler verbunden wird!

Und wo das Deutsch ein Vorteil ist, wenn Amerikanische Filme nicht ent-zensiert wurden: "Jippie ja yeh (oder wie man das schreibt) PIEEEEEEEEEEEEP (motherfucker)" dann lieber "Jippie ja yeh Schweinebacke"

Und ja Witze darf man nur übersetzen, wenn es auch in der anderen Sprache Sinn macht, sonst wird der Witz bei 1 zu 1 zerstört!


----------



## Monco (19. Juni 2021)

Also bei den Bud Spencer- und Terence Hill-Streifen - die ich radikal liebe - würde ich behaupten, dass die Streifen ohne die einzigartige Interpretation - bei Bud etwa durch Rainer Brandt - in Deutschland nicht ansatzweise so erfolgreich gewesen wären. Den Kultstatus hätten die Filme sonst nie erreicht.

Bei Games ist da so eine Sache: Kommt auf das Spiel an, würde ich sagen. Bei Red Dead 2 würde ich niemals eine deutsche Vertonung aktivieren (wenn es sie denn gäbe). Bei anderen Spielen mit viel Text kann es einen aber schon mal aus der Atmosphäre kicken, wenn man die ganze Zeit Untertitel lesen muss.

Ich beherrsche Englisch und verstehe grundsätzlich, was gesagt wird, aber im Laufe einer Story - wenn ich Untertitel ausstelle - bleibt dann inhaltlich doch etwas auf der Strecke, zumindest die Feinheiten. Kommt natürlich auch drauf an, ob ein sauberes britisches Englisch a la Sherlock Holmes gesprochen wird oder Hardcore-Texas-Nuschel-Slang.

Klassiker bei mir: Mission in GTA online gestartet als Fahrer. Dann bekomme ich meistens gar nicht so vollständig mit, was die NPCs alles quatschen (gesprochen oder gelesen), weil ich mich darauf konzentriere, die Karre nicht in die nächste Hauswand zu steuern - Multitasking geht mir da völlig ab


----------



## Wamboland (19. Juni 2021)

LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Synchronisationswahn in Deutschland: Warum das Original nicht zu schlagen ist* gefragt.
> 
> 
> Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.
> ...



Ok ... also in Zukunft keine übersetzten Gaming News mehr auf PC Games lesen, sondern bei IGN, PC Gamer und Co.? Für die Meinungen und Tests kann ich ja noch reinschauen, aber ich sollte mir die Pressemeldungen, Insiderinterviews usw. nicht durch die deutsche Spielepresse verdrehen und vorkauen lassen. 

Spaß beiseite - ich versteh natürlich worum es geht, ABER - ich finde es oft schöner wenn die Bilder des Films oder des Spiels auf mich wirken können. Also zumindest mir geht es so, dass ich die Stimmung und das Visuelle deutlich schlechter wahrnehme weil ich durch das Lesen abgelenkt bin. Gerade bei Anime finde ich das problematisch wenn mal viel geredet wird und dabei dann noch massiv Action ist. 

Bei mir kommt noch ein weiterer Punkt hinzu: Ich höre nicht perfekt (25% recht, 75% links), daher fällt es mir schwer Dialoge  gegen Musik und Hintergundgeräusche zu verstehen. Im Original ist das DEUTLICH schwerer für mich als in der Synchro, die gerade im Deutschen auf Sprache abgemischt wird. 
In Spielen stelle ich die Musik meist so ein das ich sie gerade noch so eben höre - Effekte auf 50% und Stimmen bleiben auf max. - daher hasse ich auch Spiele (meist Unity) die keine ordentlichen Audio Settings haben. 

Ich verstehe recht gut Englisch, auf YT schaue ich zu 90% englische Videos. Und da dann auch etwas komplexeres als nur Modetipps und Kochrezepte ^^ .. Kurzgesagt oder auch über politische Themen und Wissenschaft (z.B. über LFTRs  - Liquid Fluoride Thorium Reactors) - TROTZDEM schaue ich Filme und Serien auf Deutsch (wenn verfügbar). 

Ja, manche schaue ich auch beim 2. Mal auf Englisch (oder beim 1. mal, wenn das früher verfügbar ist), gerade bei Sachen wie Rick & Morty usw. bleibt da manchmal was in der Übersetzung hängen. Aber z.B. GoT kann mir keiner sagen das er das ohne Untertitel gesehen hat und nicht gleichzeitig auf Muttersprachler-Niveau Englisch beherrscht. 

Das "rechtfertigt" für mich aber nicht die Aussage des Artikels in vollem Umfang. Wer schlecht oder nicht wirklich gut Englisch kann der gewinnt durch die Originalversion mMn nicht genug "Atmosphäre" , da das Lesen der Untertitel deutlich mehr davon zerstört. Auf YT schalte ich die immer extra ab (englische) weil die mich mehr ablenken als das sie mir helfen. 

Bei professionellen Übersetzungen wird man immer verstehen worum es geht - und wenn mal der 1:100.000 Fall eintritt und eine Szene oder Aussage im Sinn verdreht wurde ... es gibt Schlimmeres. 

Lustig ist dann auch die Ausnahme bei Bud Spencer und Asterix ... ja, das sind extreme Beispiele, gerade B+T. Aber ich finde z.B. auch das die meisten Disney Filme in der deutschen Version deutlich besser sind, gerade die älteren Sachen. (außer der Gesang ^^) 

Otto hat das ja so gut gemacht, das es selbst in der englischen Fassung dann übernommen wurde - meine das was Ice Age ... nicht mehr ganz sicher.

Und zum Schluss - wir machen es doch auch extrem gut. In anderen Ländern wird da eben auch keine Arbeit rein gesteckt - Angeboten wird es aber ja trotzdem oft - vermutlich nicht ohne Grund. 

Wenn aber z.B. Arnold Schwarzenegger von einer Frau gesprochen wird, weil eben diese Frau einfach alle Dialoge auf vietnamesisch ließt, dann ja, dann würde ich das auch nicht als Filmgenuss bezeichnen ^^  





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w7yemsxZ3Bs:419

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Lukas Schmid (19. Juni 2021)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Lustig ist dann auch die Ausnahme bei Bud Spencer und Asterix ... ja, das sind extreme Beispiele, gerade B+T. Aber ich finde z.B. auch das die meisten Disney Filme in der deutschen Version deutlich besser sind, gerade die älteren Sachen. (außer der Gesang ^^)



Das war mehr als kleiner Endgag gedacht, da bitte nicht zu viel reininterpretieren.  Aber klar, bei den Dingern verbinde ich natürlich auch viele nostalgische Gefühle mit den deutschen Übersetzungen.

Danke auf jeden Fall für deinen spannenden, differenzierten Beitrag, und auch sonst fast allen Kommentierenden - sehr viele interessante Perspektiven, die zum Nachdenken anregen.


----------



## Loci2378 (19. Juni 2021)

Also deine Meinung teile ich größenteils, aber die über "A Plague Tale" teile ich nahezu gar nicht. Ein Glück sind Geschmäcker verschieden.


----------



## flandaan (19. Juni 2021)

Also sorry, aber was Du da geschrieben hast ist an so vielen Stellen einfach nur quatsch, dass es einen eigenen Kontra-Artikel bräuchte.

............................................
Es geht unweigerlich die Qualität verloren....
Eine sprachliche Übersetzung ist immer eine Interpretation...
Warum existiert sie überhaupt, diese Ansicht, dass alles eingedeutscht werden muss? ....................

In einem Film kann ich das bis zu einem Punkt nachvollziehen. Gestik, Mimik und Stimme des Schauspielers ist immer ein Komplettpaket und immer Wert es sich anzuschauen. ABER: Lieber beim zweiten Mal, denn Als nicht-native-speaker, und da kannst du erzählen was Du willst, geht mehr verloren im Originalton, als Synchronisiert. 

Ich habe einen Freund aus den USA der seit 20 Jahren hier lebt und fließend deutsch versteht und spricht. Nicht selten, versteht er gewisse Zusammenhänge einfach gar nicht, wenn diese auf Sprichwörtern oder darauf aufbauende Gags basieren. Das ist umgekehrt nicht anders.
Seine Lieblingserie "Big Bang Theorie" kann er auf deutsch nicht schauen. Und das ist umgekehrt, bei mir, genau so. Bei den Technischen,Physikalischen Gags, war/bin ich raus.

Darüber hinaus ist eine Synchronisationsarbeit alles Andere als eine Interpretation. Das gilt sowohl für die die deutsche, als auch für die:
französische
Spanische
Italienische
Portugiesische
Belgische
etc.

Diese Synchronisationen laufen nach strengen Vorgaben der Studios ab. Zumindest beim Film. Denke mal in Spielen genau so.

Also JA, diese Länder Synchronisieren auch. 
Es muss nicht ALLES eingedeutscht werden.

Und bei spielen verstehe ich die Quallitätsfrage schon doppelt nicht. Es gibt keine echte Mimik,Gestik etc. Also warum redet man hier von einem "Original".
Für mich ist es ein klares Qualitätsmerkmal, wenn ein Spiel in mehreren Sprachen übersetzt wurde.

Hey, ich bin deutscher. Ich höre unsere Sprache sehr gerne. Gute Texte in deutsch, ziehe ich fast jedem englischen Text vor. 
Ich empfinde es als viel immersiver mich auf meine Landesprache einzulassen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Juni 2021)

Ich kann die Diskussion nicht verstehen, ihr könnt doch euer Zeug auf Englisch gucken oder spielen, lässt sich doch meist sowieso einstellen. Warum sollen andere dann auf die deutsche Synchronisation verzichten? Für mich ist das Pflicht. Eine Serie oder Film der nicht mit deutscher Sprachausgabe käme, den würde ich mir nicht angucken. Genauso bei Spielen sind mindestens deutsche Untertitel Pflicht. Das hat auch nix mit Bildung zu tun, ich würde es vermutlich alles sogar verstehen, aber ich möchte die Dinge in meiner Muttersprache haben, weil ich mich dann besser damit identifizieren kann und mich einfach wohler fühler. Es ist für mich etwas ganz anderes Dinge in der eigenen Sprache zu hören, als in einer anderen.

Und mir geht dieses Englisch mittlerweile sowieso sooooooooo auf den Keks. Alles wird nur noch verenglischt und ich kanns einfach nicht mehr hören und sehen, das macht mich mittlerweile schon aggro. Ich würde auch heute nicht mehr so einen Namen hier im Forum nehmen, wenn ich mich in der heutigen Zeit anmelden würde, sondern irgendwas Deutsches.

Und übrigens: Deutsch ist die Muttersprache von mehr als 100 Mio. Menschen. Da lohnt sich eine Synchronisation auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Juni 2021)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Und übrigens: Deutsch ist die Muttersprache von mehr als 100 Mio. Menschen. Da lohnt sich eine Synchronisation auf jeden Fall.



Damit schafft es Deutsch ab trotzdem noch nicht mal in die Top 10 der weit verbreitetsten Muttersprachen.
Mandarin, Spanisch, Hindi, Arabisch, Portugiesisch, Bengalisch, Russisch, Penjabi ... , die werden alle von viel mehr Menschen gesprochen. Von denen gibt es aber so gut wie nie Lokalisierungen, geschweige denn Synchros. (mit Ausnahme vielleicht bei Spanisch)
Mit welchem Recht nimmt sich nun also ausgerechnet der Deutsche heraus, darauf zu pochen, dass eine Synchro doch bitte Pflicht zu sein hat?


----------



## Kakiss (20. Juni 2021)

Lasst die Wahl und gut ist.
Es gibt Medien in denen die deutsche Synchro besser ist, es gibt welche wo die englische besser ist, es gibt welche wo die XXX... besser ist.
Ich bin zum Glück flüssig in vier Sprachen, ich wechsel fröhlich hin und her und teste aus.
Empfehl ich jedem.
Doom  2016 und Eternal fand ich zum Beispiel die deutsche echt gut, in Final Fantasy XV die englische.
Dank Breath of Fire IV und der starken Verwendung von "Thou" hab ich ein besseres Verständnis für englisch gewonnen, da der Bezug zum "du" mir klar wurde ( und you zu sie), man kann also auch seine Vorzüge ziehen.


----------



## McDrake (20. Juni 2021)

LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Das war mehr als kleiner Endgag gedacht, da bitte nicht zu viel reininterpretieren.  Aber klar, bei den Dingern verbinde ich natürlich auch viele nostalgische Gefühle mit den deutschen Übersetzungen.


"Die Zwei" (The Persuaders) ist ja auf Deutsch der Knüller. Im Original nicht halb zu amüsant


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juni 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Damit schafft es Deutsch ab trotzdem noch nicht mal in die Top 10 der weit verbreitetsten Muttersprachen.
> Mandarin, Spanisch, Hindi, Arabisch, Portugiesisch, Bengalisch, Russisch, Penjabi ... , die werden alle von viel mehr Menschen gesprochen. Von denen gibt es aber so gut wie nie Lokalisierungen, geschweige denn Synchros. (mit Ausnahme vielleicht bei Spanisch)
> Mit welchem Recht nimmt sich nun also ausgerechnet der Deutsche heraus, darauf zu pochen, dass eine Synchro doch bitte Pflicht zu sein hat?


Das ist für mich eine Selbstverständlichkeit, dass wenn man ein Produkt in einem Land verkaufen/anbieten will, man es dann auch in deren Landessprache anbietet (Nicht nur beim Deutschen). Das zeigt allein schon den Respekt gegenüber dem jeweiligen Land und der Bevölkerung. Da zu erwarten, dass jemand eine Fremdsprache spricht, das ist arrogant und überheblich. Oder käme jemand auf die Idee, dass die Amerikaner jetzt einen Film komplett auf Deutsch gucken sollen, weil der Film aus deutschland kommt? Da würde jeder sagen: Das ist absurd. Darüber sollten mal alle Englischfans nachdenken.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Juni 2021)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das ist für mich eine Selbstverständlichkeit, dass wenn man ein Produkt in einem Land verkaufen/anbieten will, man es dann auch in deren Landessprache anbietet (Nicht nur beim Deutschen). Das zeigt allein schon den Respekt gegenüber dem jeweiligen Land und der Bevölkerung.



Und wo bitte soll das enden?
Es gibt mehr Sprachen auf der Welt, als es Länder gibt.
Wer soll das bezahlen? 
Was ist mit den Minderheitensprachen? Müssen Produkte in Deutschland jetzt auch in Sorbisch, Friesisch, Dänisch und Romani angeboten werden, oder haben diese Bevölkerungsgruppen nicht den gleichen Respekt verdient?



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Oder käme jemand auf die Idee, dass die Amerikaner jetzt einen Film komplett auf Deutsch gucken sollen, weil der Film aus deutschland kommt? Da würde jeder sagen: Das ist absurd. Darüber sollten mal alle Englischfans nachdenken.



Soweit ich weiß, wenn ausländische Filme überhaupt in den USA laufen, dann mit englischen Untertiteln. Synchronisiert wird bei denen gar nichts. Frag mal nen Ami nach Der Untergang oder Das Boot. Haben die mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auf Deutsch gesehen.


----------



## schmoki (20. Juni 2021)

Ich gebe der deutschen Synchro immer eine Chance. Wenn hier und da mal ein paar Witze verloren gehen, finde ich das nicht sonderlich Schlimm, wenn dafür das grobe Ganze passt und die Atmosphäre überliefert wird. Bei Serien und Filmen hat mich das soweit auch noch nie gestört. Hab in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie das Bedürfnis gehabt eine Serie oder einen Film nicht auf deutsch zu gucken.

Wenn mir bei Spielen die deutsche Synchro nicht gefällt, wechsele ich hier aber auch schnell auf englisch. Andere Sprachen als deutsch oder englisch würde ich mir bei Spielen aber auch nicht geben. Untertitel lesen nur weil das Original chinesisch ist stört für mich den oft schnellen Spielfluss und ich kriege in Cutscenes nichts mit.

Nur bei Animes mache ich eine Ausnahme, die ich fast ausschließlich auf japanisch mit englischen Untertiteln gucke, weil die deutsche Synchro zumindest in der Vergangenheit oft einfach nur unterirdisch schlecht war und keine Emotionen überliefern kann. Neuere Animes auf Netflix kann man sich mittlerweile aber auch hier und da ganz gut mit deutscher Synchro angucken. Einige beliebte slice of life Animes, in denen  Gespräche so schnell sind, dass ich mit Untertitel lesen gar nicht mehr hinterherkomme, gucke ich allerdings oft aus diesem Grund auch nicht, da ich dann das eigentliche Geschehen gar nicht mehr mitbekomme, weil ich nur noch mit Untertitel lesen beschäftigt bin.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Juni 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bei hochwertiger Deutsch-Synchro - und gerade bei so bekannten Sprechern der ersten Riege wie Pampel, Lehmann, 2x Schmidt-Foß, Völz, Wunder und wie die alle heißen (…)


Dein Beitrag kam gerade zum richtigen Zeitpunkt. 
Ich habe ja die vergangenen heißen Tage damit verbracht rumzulungern und Marvel-Filme zu gucken und da fiel mir auf, dass Dennis Schmidt-Floss dort nicht nur einen bekannten Charakter synchronisiert, sondern gleich zwei. Steve Rogers und Deadpool. (Dachte erst, dass sei ein andere Schmidt-Floß) Da fragte ich mich schon, ob es nicht genug Sprecher in Deutschland gibt, um das zu vermeiden. Aber solange es da keine Überschneidungen gibt, fällt es vielleicht nicht weiter auf. 
Immerhin habe ich recht lange gebraucht, um rauszuhören, dass Deadpool die gleiche Stimme hat wie Fenris aus Dragon Age 2. Die Verbindung erschloss sich mir erst dank Umbrella Academy. 

Und das irritiert mich manchmal auch bei Synchronisationen: wenn sehr bekannte Stimmen immer und immer wieder zu hören sind und das in ganz unterschiedlichen Situationen. Da macht Bruce Willis halt mal Werbung für einen Baummarkt. 
Und an der frühere Stimme von Lara Croft habe ich  mich komplett sattgehört. Die war eine zeitlang sehr überpräsent.


----------



## MichaelG (20. Juni 2021)

Monco schrieb:


> Also bei den Bud Spencer- und Terence Hill-Streifen - die ich radikal liebe - würde ich behaupten, dass die Streifen ohne die einzigartige Interpretation - bei Bud etwa durch Rainer Brandt - in Deutschland nicht ansatzweise so erfolgreich gewesen wären. Den Kultstatus hätten die Filme sonst nie erreicht.
> 
> Bei Games ist da so eine Sache: Kommt auf das Spiel an, würde ich sagen. Bei Red Dead 2 würde ich niemals eine deutsche Vertonung aktivieren (wenn es sie denn gäbe). Bei anderen Spielen mit viel Text kann es einen aber schon mal aus der Atmosphäre kicken, wenn man die ganze Zeit Untertitel lesen muss.
> 
> ...



Sagen wir einfach mal als klassisches Beispiel dänisch - deutsch - deutsch:

Die beste Synchro der Olsen-Bande ist immer noch die Ost-Deutsche (DEFA). Da kommt die Westdeutsche  Synchro (afaik ARD oder ZDF)  nicht ansatzweise heran (Entschuldigung, ist aber so). Erst Recht die dänische Originalversion. Diese ist um Welten!!! Ernster und mit einer 1:1 Kopie wäre die Filmreihe ein Flop geworden.  Erst die Ost-Deutsche Version bringt den Witz herein und wurde selbst weltweit! mittlerweile Kult! Die Westdeutsche hat versucht das zu kopieren aber liegt irgendwo weit abgeschlagen zwischen Original und der DEFA-Synchro.

Und ohne überhaupt deutsche Synchro hätte die dänische Serie weltweit maximal nur (regionalen) Nischen-Status erreicht (wenn selbst die Darsteller wo sie noch gelebt hatten die Ostdeutsche Synchro gelobt hatten).

Das gilt auch in vergleichbarem Sinne für Terence Hill/Bud Spencer, die im Original gar nicht ansatzweise den Witz oder Humor hätten.

Aber das sind in der Gesamtbetrachtung der Filmindustrie leider nur Randerscheinungen. Nicht mehr. So hart wie das klingen mag.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Dein Beitrag kam gerade zum richtigen Zeitpunkt.
> Ich habe ja die vergangenen heißen Tage damit verbracht rumzulungern und Marvel-Filme zu gucken und da fiel mir auf, dass Dennis Schmidt-Floss dort nicht nur einen bekannten Charakter synchronisiert, sondern gleich zwei. Steve Rogers und Deadpool. (Dachte erst, dass sei ein andere Schmidt-Floß) Da fragte ich mich schon, ob es nicht genug Sprecher in Deutschland gibt, um das zu vermeiden. Aber solange es da keine Überschneidungen gibt, fällt es vielleicht nicht weiter auf.
> Immerhin habe ich recht lange gebraucht, um rauszuhören, dass Deadpool die gleiche Stimme hat wie Fenris aus Dragon Age 2. Die Verbindung erschloss sich mir erst dank Umbrella Academy.
> 
> ...


Hierzulande pflegt man eben zu bekannten Darstellern möglichst Typus-passende Stimmen zu nehmen, und es ist gar nicht hinderlich wenn jemand mehrere Figuren spricht. Dein Deadpool/Steve Rogers-Beispiel macht es sehr deutlich:
Völz gibt beiden durch unterschiedliche Betonung und Sprechweise jeweils einen ganz anderen Charakter. Oder siehe Thomas Dannenberg, der gibt bzw. gab Stallone, Schwarzenegger, Travolta, Dennis Quaid und Terence Hill seine Stimme, trotzdem klingt er jeweils ganz anders.
Stallone - grantig
Schwarzenegger - dominant
Travolta - lässig
Hill - cool
Quaid - sachlich ernst

Aber so kennen und lieben wir Deutsche unsere Leineandhelden, man verbindet DEN einen Synchronsprecher mit diesen oder jenen Hollywoodstar, und das seit Jahrzehnten.

Außerdem sind gewisse Sprecher nicht selten besser anzuhören als ausgerechnet jene Menschen die sie eben synchronisiert. Hast du mal Bruce Willis im Original angehört? Verglichen mit Lehmann hat er eine sehr helle Stimmfarbe, wenn ich nur danach gehe würde ich Lehmann viel eher den harten Cop John McLane abkaufen der 20% auf alles gibt. 

Eigentlich sind wir hinsichtlich des Synchroaufwands in einer sehr verwöhnten Situation und sollten dankbar dafür sein. Alles Fremdsprachige zu untertiteln kann ja auch nicht die ultimative Lösung sein. Oder wollen wir es doch lieber wie unsere polnischen Nachbarn und legen eine Erzählerstimme über ablaufende Dialoge?!  

Außerdem darf man nicht vergessen dass es neben relativ junger BRD-Bevölkerung mit gut ausgebauten Englisch-Kenntnissen auch ältere Generationen gibt die nicht so fest im Fremdsprachsattel sitzen. Letztere sollte man mMn nicht ausschließen nur weil man persönlich eine Synchro-Abneigung hegt.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Juni 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hierzulande pflegt man eben zu bekannten Darstellern möglichst Typus-passende Stimmen zu nehmen, und es ist gar nicht hinderlich wenn jemand mehrere Figuren spricht. Dein Deadpool/Steve Rogers-Beispiel macht es sehr deutlich:
> Völz gibt beiden durch unterschiedliche Betonung und Sprechweise jeweils einen ganz anderen Charakter. Oder siehe Thomas Dannenberg, der gibt bzw. gab Stallone, Schwarzenegger, Travolta, Dennis Quaid und Terence Hill seine Stimme, trotzdem klingt er jeweils ganz anders.
> Stallone - grantig
> Schwarzenegger - dominant
> ...


Wobei mein Beispiel schon zu „Problemen“ führen kann, wenn Disney sich für ein Crossover entscheidet. Dann ist er in einer Doppelrolle zu hören. 
Da verwirrt es mich etwas, dass  man in einem reichhaltigen Synchroland wie Deutschland nicht noch einen „sachlich ernsten“ Sprecher hatte, der Evans synchronisiert. Insofern kann ich deine Argumentation da nicht nachvollziehen, vor allem, da diese Sprecher teilweise so signifikant klingen, dass man sie dennoch erkennt. 
Aber gut, andererseits wäre aus einem Wechsel dann ein weiterer Knackpunkt bei Synchronisationen resultiert. Der von dir erwähnte Völz hat ja sehr lange David Duchovny in Akte X gesprochen, bis er  mehr Geld verlangte, die Produktionsfirma da keinen Bock drauf hatte und ein Anderer genommen wurde. Und plötzlich klingt ein Leinwandheld komplett anders, was ich bei Akte X richtig ätzend fand.

Ansonsten hatte ich ja bereits geschrieben, dass ich bei der Wahl der Sprache danach gehe, wie gut mir der Sprecher gefällt. Und wenn Bruce Willis in Echt wie ein Eunuch klingt, dann gucke ich halt auf Deutsch, auch wenn ich da dann immer an die Baummarkt-Werbung denken muss.  Und deswegen bin ich bislang bei Marvel auch erstmal beim Deutschen geblieben.  Bis jetzt, bei Loki habe ich nun eventuell mehr Bock auf das distinguierte Hiddleston-Englisch, auch wenn dessen deutscher Sprecher mir auch gut ins Ohr geht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Mit welchem Recht nimmt sich nun also ausgerechnet der Deutsche heraus, darauf zu pochen, dass eine Synchro doch bitte Pflicht zu sein hat?


Weil wir es können. 


Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Wobei mein Beispiel schon zu „Problemen“ führen kann, wenn Disney sich für ein Crossover entscheidet. Dann ist er in einer Doppelrolle zu hören.
> Da verwirrt es mich etwas, dass  man in einem reichhaltigen Synchroland wie Deutschland nicht noch einen „sachlich ernsten“ Sprecher hatte, der Evans synchronisiert. Insofern kann ich deine Argumentation da nicht nachvollziehen, vor allem, da diese Sprecher teilweise so signifikant klingen, dass man sie dennoch erkennt.


Bei aller "Omnipräsenz" muss man aber jemanden wie Schmidt-Foß zugute halten: Er ist ein Sprecher aus de A-Riege. Und jeden Cent wert, das muss man neidlos anerkennen.

Aktuell sehr gutes Beispiel:
Er synchronisiert in der Karate Kid-Nachfolge-Serie "Cobra Kai" den Protogonisten Johnny Lawrence, allerdings nur in der Netflix-Version. Die Serie kann man mittlerweile auch als DVD/BR bekommen, hierzu musste allerdings eine alternative Synchro her weil Netflix die Rechte auf jene seines Portals nicht erteilt hat.
Was soll ich sagen? Die DVD/BR will kaum einer, die Kunden wissen was sie an Schmidt-Foß haben.

Nur mal der Vergleich:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=otqN3pWtJXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Aus reiner Neugier:
Welche Synchro gefällt DIR hier spontan besser?


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. Juni 2021)

Jan8419 schrieb:


> Französisch, Spanisch, Dänisch, Schwedisch, habe ich noch nie etwas von gesehen oder gespielt.
> 
> Australisch ist auch english. ;P
> und Japanisch,  ja aber mit eng subs


Es ging beim Artikel nicht ausschließlich um Spiele !

Bezüglich "Australisch" mußt du mal die entsprechende Tonspur bei Mad Max 1 anhören und dann über Deine eigene Aussage lachen.  
Ich würde es am ehesten mit dem "Deutsch" das Schweizer unter sich reden auf Basis eines Norddeutschen vergleichen. Oder richtig hartes Platt mit (Hoch)Deutsch zu vergleichen.

Einige bekannte Wörter ja, aber korrekt Kontext da herauszuhören ... fast unmöglich weil alleine bekannte Wörter ganz anders betont werden.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Juni 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Die Netflix-Version. Auch wenn ich da dennoch immer Fenris bzw. Hazel raushöre. Bei Deadpool fand ich es jetzt nicht ganz so offensichtlich, der ist fröhlicher. 
Bei ihm bin ich aber auch noch nicht übersättigt. Marion von Stengel kann ich wirklich nicht mehr hören und ich glaube, ich mochte Leliana in Dragon Age 1 nicht, weil sie die gesprochen hat.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Die Netflix-Version.


Gutes Mädchen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Juni 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gutes Mädchen.


Unterlasse dererlei herablassende Phrasen. Meine Mädchenjahre liegen lange zurück.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Unterlasse dererlei herablassende Phrasen. Meine Mädchenjahre liegen lange zurück.


Bitte vielmals um Verzeihung. Ich dachte mir nur ein "Jo, korrekt, Alte" gehört sich nicht. ^^


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Juni 2021)

Ist aber passender.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juni 2021)

Immer diese alten Menschen hier


----------



## Worrel (20. Juni 2021)

USA911 schrieb:


> Bei Spielen, und Filmaufnahmen auf einem Datenträger, ist das Thema recht egal, da meistens (sollte Standard sein) die Original, eine Englische und auch eine Deutsche Tonspur vorhanden ist. Daher kann da jeder genau das wählen, was er bevorzugt.


Denkt man sich so. Trotzdem werden Serien bei iTunes mit DE only & EN only Ton verkauft. Sprich: wenn man da das gleiche haben will wie auf der DVD/BR, muß man sich das zwei mal kaufen.


USA911 schrieb:


> Fernsehen sollte rein auf Deutsch sein, denn schließlich ist es für den heimischen Markt, da muss auch Rücksicht auf die Generation vor 1980 genommen werden, ...


Und wo ist das ein nennenswertes Problem?
Mir fallen da gerade mal Dokumentation zB auf Arte ein - ach ja, und Monty Python's Flying Circus.

Aber da die DE Untertitel mitgeliefert werden: where's the Problem?


USA911 schrieb:


> Aber was in Deutschen Produktionen und auch in Übersetzungen aufhören muss ist das Denglish (nicht nur Krausam sondern auch sprachlich Falsch).


"Krausam" ist allerdings auch ein sprachlicher Fail.


USA911 schrieb:


> Aber ein No-go bei der Sincro ist, wenn ein fester Schauspieler mehrere Stimmen bekommt und im Umkehrschluss wenn eine Stimme mehrere bekannte Persönlichkeiten spricht, denn dann zerstört das die Immersion, weil mit der Stimme immer ein Charakter/Schauspieler verbunden wird!


Oh ja, stimmt. Columbo hat ja alleine schon 3 oder 4 verschiedene Synchronsprecher.

Den gleichen Synchronsprecher für verschiedene Filme zu verwenden, finde ich hingegen weniger schlimm. Dann rätselt man zwar, woher man die Stimme kennt, aber das stört nicht so sehr wie dauernd wechselnde Synchronsprecher.

Außerdem: wie will man dem entgegen wirken?
Für JEDEN Schauspieler einen einzigartigen Synchronsprecher einstellen? Was ist, wenn das Original dann nur einen Film lang im Film Business arbeitet?
Hat der Synchronsprecher dann seine Karriere auch hinter sich?
Und wie will man verhindern, daß der Synchronsprecher seine Stimme verliert oder gar stirbt, das Original aber noch weiter Filme dreht?


USA911 schrieb:


> Und wo das Deutsch ein Vorteil ist, wenn Amerikanische Filme nicht ent-zensiert wurden: "Jippie ja yeh (oder wie man das schreibt) PIEEEEEEEEEEEEP (motherfucker)" dann lieber "Jippie ja yeh Schweinebacke"


Schönes Beispiel, was TV Stationen ihren eigenen Landsleuten antun, wenn im Film zu oft "fuck" gesagt wird ...:
Basic Instinct TV Edits


USA911 schrieb:


> Und ja Witze darf man nur übersetzen, wenn es auch in der anderen Sprache Sinn macht, sonst wird der Witz bei 1 zu 1 zerstört!


Oh, ein Witz-übersetz-Verbot. Toll.

Und wie stellst du dir das praktisch vor?
Beispielsweise meinen oben zitierten EN Witz, der darauf basiert, daß "case" im Englischen sowohl einen Instrumentenkoffer als auch ein Gerichtsverfahren meinen kann?

"What's the common point between a viola and a law suit?"​"Everone's happy when the case is closed."​​Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Violine und einem Gerichtsverfahren?​Jeder freut sich darüber, wenn der Fall/Kasten geschlossen wird.​
Macht in DE keinen SInn, denn das Teekesselchen, das die Pointe ausmacht, gibt es im Deutschen nicht.

Wenn man das nicht übersetzen "darf", was soll man dann machen?
das im Original lassen?
oder vielleicht doch ein deutsches (passendes!) Beispiel nehmen, das einen Ersatzwitz liefert?


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (20. Juni 2021)

Das grundsätzliche Argument, die Synchro sei per se schlechter, weil so ja nur eine "Interpretation" der Originalstimme sei, greift bei Spielen überhaupt nicht. Denn bei Spielen sind es für das "Original" genauso nur gecastete Synchronsprecher, die das Game eben im Herkunftsland des Spieledesigners einsprechen. Wenn das gleiche Studio noch mal für einen anderssprachigen Markt andere Sprecher für eine zweite Fassung engagiert, ist das erst mal nur eine zweite Variante, die ggf. der gleichen Qualitätskontrolle unterliegt.
 Bemerkenswert ist eben auch, dass es eigetnlich nur noch eine Softwarefrage ist, ob die Spieleanimationen sich lippensynchron zu jeder Sprache bewegen (z.B. via Motioncapturing). Eigentlich auch der richtige weg.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Juni 2021)

JohnCarpenter1 schrieb:


> Denn bei Spielen sind es für das "Original" genauso nur gecastete Synchronsprecher, die das Game eben im Herkunftsland des Spieledesigners einsprechen.



Das stimmt halt gerade bei storylastigen Spielen immer weniger.
Immer mehr dieser Spiele werden mit Performance-Capture erstellt. Sprich die Sprache wird direkt mit aufgezeichnet, wenn die Schauspieler ihre Szene auf dem MoCap-Set spielen. Damit ähnelt es schon eher dem Film.

Das beste Beispiel ist für mich dabei immer noch The Last of Us.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4_v2hR9xVd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Das was die hier direkt schauspielern, kann kein deutscher Synchronsprecher so im Tonstudio nachahmen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Juni 2021)

Bei Spielen ist es dann vielleicht wirklich eher eine Frage der Qualität, in Bezug auf die Technik *und *den Sprecher.
Ansonsten kommen auch in großen Produktionen unfreiwillig komische Momente auf, wie den im Clip unten. Ich musste so lachen. 

Ethan Winters und das große STÄRBÄN (nur echt mit Tippfehler)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das stimmt halt gerade bei storylastigen Spielen immer weniger.
> Immer mehr dieser Spiele werden mit Performance-Capture erstellt. Sprich die Sprache wird direkt mit aufgezeichnet, wenn die Schauspieler ihre Szene auf dem MoCap-Set spielen. Damit ähnelt es schon eher dem Film.
> 
> Das beste Beispiel ist für mich dabei immer noch The Last of Us.
> ...


Was du da zeigst können aber eben nur gut betuchte Studios, im Indie-Segment fehlt dafür das entsprechende Equipment nebst Geld. Ausnahmen wie Ninja Theory bestätigen die Regel, und im Falle Quantic Dream war das auch ein SEEEEEEHR langer Weg bis die Technik entsprechend ausgereift war. Mit Detroit: Become Human wurde erstmals ein neuer technischer Standard erreicht. Ich erinnere mich noch sehr gut an die Demo, ich war geplättet vom dargezeigten Realismus und der Lippensychronität - auch in Deutsch.


----------



## pineappletastic (20. Juni 2021)

JohnCarpenter1 schrieb:


> Das grundsätzliche Argument, die Synchro sei per se schlechter, weil so ja nur eine "Interpretation" der Originalstimme sei, greift bei Spielen überhaupt nicht. Denn bei Spielen sind es für das "Original" genauso nur gecastete Synchronsprecher, die das Game eben im Herkunftsland des Spieledesigners einsprechen. Wenn das gleiche Studio noch mal für einen anderssprachigen Markt andere Sprecher für eine zweite Fassung engagiert, ist das erst mal nur eine zweite Variante, die ggf. der gleichen Qualitätskontrolle unterliegt.
> Bemerkenswert ist eben auch, dass es eigetnlich nur noch eine Softwarefrage ist, ob die Spieleanimationen sich lippensynchron zu jeder Sprache bewegen (z.B. via Motioncapturing). Eigentlich auch der richtige weg.


Da würde ich dann schon widersprechen wollen. Im Original arbeiten die Sprecher eng mit dem Gaming Director zusammen, der denen genau vorgibt, wo die Akzente gesetzt werden sollen, vielleicht auch Aufnahmen oder Artworks zeigt, um die Grundstimmung zu vermitteln. Da wird mitunter vorgegeben, eine bestimmte Emotion auf eine subtile Art auszudrücken. Das wird dann so lange gemacht bis es dem entspricht, was der Entwickler sich darunter vorstellt. 

Die Möglichkeiten hast du in synchronisierten Fassungen nicht. Da ist einfach der Text, vielleicht steht noch Begleitinfo für die Szene drauf und das wars. Nicht zu vergessen, schon bei der Übersetzung kann viel Inhalt verloren gehen. Dann kommt der Synchronsprecher, macht das an einem halben Tag oder weniger und ist wieder weg. Hinzu kommt das vielleicht größte Manko, die deutsche Synchro ist zu clean. 

Mag sein, dass sich manche Studios so einen Aufwand und eine QA leisten könnten, Indie Studios können es sicherlich nicht. Und bei AAA Produktionen wie GTA oder RDR wird es schon wieder schwierig, weil die Sprecher nicht nur einfach Sätze aufsagen, sondern das auch nochmal schauspielern und im engen Kontakt mit dem Gaming Direktor stehen. Vergiss nicht, dass die mitunter Monate und Jahre daran werkeln. In der deutschen Synchro machen die das in drei halben Tagen oder so und fertig. Sag mir nicht, dass das vergleichbar ist  Ich glaub, God of War war vielleicht noch von allen Spielen das Spiel, was es geschafft hat, dem Original am nächsten zu kommen. Aber da steckt halt auch Geld und Mühe dahinter (und der Cast war relativ überschaubar).


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. Juni 2021)

LukasSchmid schrieb:


> Erwähne ich doch am Beispiel Nier Automata.


Lapidar als Nichtigkeit abgetan würde ich es nennen. 



> ... und das hat ungemein geholfen, mich in die dargestellte Welt des französischen Mittelalters hineinzudenken


Wie eine Sprache dabei hilft muss man sich aber auch sehr schön reden.
Es gibt nicht *die Mittelaltersprache ! *

Leider kann ich nichts zu der Ausdrucksweise des Spiels an sich sagen (mangels Interesse am Spielprinzip nicht gespielt),
im Mittelalter hat man ja nachweislich noch ganz anders gesprochen als Heute, daß kann aber möglicherweise eine gezielte Form des Stimmung machens werden, dürfte aber den Wenigsten gefallen.


----------



## Grolt (20. Juni 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Mit welchem Recht nimmt sich nun also ausgerechnet der Deutsche heraus, darauf zu pochen, dass eine Synchro doch bitte Pflicht zu sein hat?



Weil der deutschsprachige Raum eines der größten Märkte für Unterhaltungsmedien ist?

In Frankreich  und Spanien wird übrigens auch fast alles Synchronisiert. Warum? Weil die Märkte es hergeben.

Ich finde es immer extrem überheblich wenn Original Fans wie du ankommen und meinen eine Synchronisation ist unnötig, weil englisch Weltsprache ist.

Warum akzeptiert ihr endlich nicht einfach mal das Leute einfach keine Lust daran haben, Unterhaltung in einer anderen Sprache als ihre Muttersprache zu erleben.

Wenn ihr Original Sprache mögt okay, aber dann unterlast es bitte schön uns anderen vorzuschreiben das wir Unterhaltung nicht auf Deutsch genießen dürfen.

Ich kann Englisch. Gut Englisch. Aber Deutsch ist nun mal meine Muttersprache.


----------



## Zybba (20. Juni 2021)

Ich finde bei Filmen die deutsche Version häufig angenehmer. Nicht weil die Übersetzungen so toll sind oder die Sprecher so einen guten Job machen. Ich mag einfach den deutschen Sound. Schließlich muss nicht nur Sprache, sondern alles nachvertont werden.
Dadurch werden Stimmen besser verständlich, Umgebungsgeräusche klarer und Geräusche heben sich mehr voneinander ab. Man muss sich beim Zuhören einfach "weniger Mühe geben". Bei Orignalwerken fühle ich mich oft gezwungen, Kopfhörer zu nutzen.
Im Gegenzug klingt die deutsche Variante oft künstlich, weniger organisch als das Original.

Bei Spielen ziehe ich englisch vor, solange es thematisch nicht zu kompliziert ist.


----------



## TheSinner (20. Juni 2021)

Als jemand der Englisch auf Muttersprachenniveau spricht (ebenso wie meine Verlobte) schau ich dennoch fast alles mit (englischen!) Untertiteln aber eben im englischen Original. Denn ansonsten, mit deutschen Untertiteln, wäre ich ständig dabei sie im Kopf zu korrigieren. Ich verstehe ja, dass es Menschen gibt die nicht gut Englisch sprechen aber dieses Obsession mit Übersetzungen versteh ich eben nicht. Es ist ja nicht so als ob Englisch sonderlich schwierig zu lernen sei zumal man i.d.R. ja bereits Grundlagen hat. 

Mein Favorit bleibt ein Übersetzungsfehler aus SW:TOR wo es einen Miniboss in einem Flashpoint gab welcher auf deutsch "Händler Gattan" hieß und mit Tierkumpels ausgestattet war. Wat? Wieso Tiere? Ganz einfach. Weil der Gute im Original HANDLER Gattan hieß, so wie in animal handler...

Darüber lachen wir bis heute obwohls schon gute zehn Jahre her ist.

PS: Wo der Autor ebenso uneinschränkt Recht hat ist, dass Immersion der beste Lehrer ist. Willst du eine Sprache wirklich lernen, umgib dich mit ihr soviel du kannst. Ich kann im Englischen immer wieder nur die WWE loben deren Kommentatoren einfach so dermaßen klar und deutlich sprechen dass es eine wahre Freude ist, das geht soweit dass ich ganze Matches visualisieren kann ohne hinzugucken, weil ich sagen wir gerad was aus dem Tablet mache etc. - und dabei ist es gleichsam durchsetzt von pop culture Referenzen und Alltagsenglisch, so dass man einen wirklich guten Eindruck bekommt davon was Amerikaner wirklich sagen&nutzen. Gibt natürlich noch mehr Beispiele aber dieses eine fällt mir halt immer sehr lobenswert ein.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (20. Juni 2021)

Zu sagen dass eine Synchronisation unnötig ist halte ich auch für absoluten Schwachsinn. Zumal ja niemandem der OT weggenommen wird. Unbedingt eine Synchro zu fordern und dem Entwickler bzw. Publisher arroganz oder überheblichkeit vorzuwerfen wenn sie keine Synchro anbieten halte ich aber für nicht viel besser.
Am Ende sind Spiele auch nur ein Produkt eines Unternehmens. Und da ist es ja immernoch die Entscheidung des Unternehmens ob sie eine Synchro anbieten oder nicht.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. Juni 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das stimmt halt gerade bei storylastigen Spielen immer weniger.
> Immer mehr dieser Spiele werden mit Performance-Capture erstellt. Sprich die Sprache wird direkt mit aufgezeichnet, wenn die Schauspieler ihre Szene auf dem MoCap-Set spielen. Damit ähnelt es schon eher dem Film.
> 
> Das beste Beispiel ist für mich dabei immer noch The Last of Us.
> ...


Und dann gibt es noch solche Dinge wie bei CP2077 verwendet:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fa3_Mfqu8KA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## cryer (20. Juni 2021)

Die Diskussion über Für und Wider von Synchronisation gab und gibt es immer mal wieder. Ich bin einfach dafür, dass beide Sprachfassungen vorhanden sind und der geneigte Spieler die von ihm favorisierte Version auswählt. Rein vom Gefühl her, scheint mir das aktuell ja doch häufiger der Fall zu sein.


----------



## schokoeis (20. Juni 2021)

Was für ein alberner Artikel. Spiel doch mit O-Ton und lass die anderen selbst wählen.


----------



## DerSnake (20. Juni 2021)

Um so mehr Spiele ins Deutsche Synchronisiert werden um so besser! Ich mag es einfach wenn ich beim Spielen auf reines "zuhören" konzentrieren kann ohne das ich nebenbei hektisch Text lesen muss und dabei Spielen muss (GTA/RDR z.B)  Und so lange da gute Sprecher eingesetzt werden und ihren Job gut mache sehe ich kein Problem. Zumal viele Spiele ja heute "Multi" Sprache anbieten. 

Wer es im O Ton haben will kann es ja heute bequem in Filmen/Spielen einstellen. Und wer es auf Deutsch haben will (Sofern verfügbar) stellt es halt auf Deutsch.  Am Ende gibt es kein richtig oder falsch. Jeder empfindet halt anders.


----------



## Zybba (20. Juni 2021)

DerSnake schrieb:


> (GTA/RDR z.B)


Bei GTA fällts mir stellenweise auch schwer. Vor allem wegen des Slangs.
Andererseits kann ich mir GTA auf deutsch nicht vorstellen, weil man es eben aus Gewohnheit stark mit der englischen Sprache verknüpft.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juni 2021)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Mein Favorit bleibt ein Übersetzungsfehler aus SW:TOR wo es einen Miniboss in einem Flashpoint gab welcher auf deutsch "Händler Gattan" hieß und mit Tierkumpels ausgestattet war. Wat? Wieso Tiere? Ganz einfach. Weil der Gute im Original HANDLER Gattan hieß, so wie in animal handler...


Das ist doch ein perfektes Beispiel, wie eine Synchro richtig funktionieren kann. Denn das war sicher kein Fehler, sondern ist bewusst so gemacht worden.: die Synchro passt dann ja schon perfekt zur Mundbewegung im Gegensatz dazu, wenn man eine Übersetzung versucht hätte, und so wie du es beschreibst, macht es gar nichts aus, dass der Mini-Boss in Wahrheit kein Händler ist. Die Tiere erklären sich dem deutschen Konsumenten dann ganz simpel dadurch, dass er halt mit Tieren handelt, oder er ist halt ein tierverrückter Kaufmann - so what? 

Hätte man es wiederum bei "Handler Gattan" belassen, und es auch HAND-lar und nicht HÄND-lar gesprochen, hätten 95% aller Deutschen nur Fragezeichen über dem Kopf gehabt. Denn wer weiß denn in D schon, was ein "animal handlar" ist? Ich wusste es jedenfalls nicht, musste es erstmal googlen, und ich hab an sich ein ordentliches Vokabular, um mich auf Englisch zu unterhalten und englische Filme&co gut zu verstehen.


ps: Falls es gar nicht um Sprach-Synchro geht, sondern um einen engeblendeteten Gegnernamen, wäre vlt. eine Übersetzung wie "Tierpfleger Gattan" besser gewesen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (20. Juni 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Falls es gar nicht um Sprach-Synchro geht, sondern um einen engeblendeteten Gegnernamen, wäre vlt. eine Übersetzung wie "Tierpfleger Gattan" besser gewesen.


Überhaupt finde ich es schon sehr fraglich die unrühmlichsten Negativbeispiele als Begründung anzuführen das Übersetzungen eher nachteilig sind.

Man kann sich gerne darüber verständigen das halbherzige Übersetzungen nicht besser sind als keine Übersetzungen.
Da reiht sich sicherlich auch das Oblivion Abkürzungsdesaster von Bethesta/Zenimax ein, wo anders herum später auch das von exquisiten Sprechern vertonte TESO herkam.


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. Juni 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Die Netflix-Version. Auch wenn ich da dennoch immer Fenris bzw. Hazel raushöre. Bei Deadpool fand ich es jetzt nicht ganz so offensichtlich, der ist fröhlicher.


Ich gebe zu, ich musste zuerst an Dexter denken.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (20. Juni 2021)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu, ich musste zuerst an Dexter denken.


Dexter habe ich immer auf Englisch geschaut, daher kannte ich Michael C. Halls deutsche Stimme nicht.


----------



## Oximoron12345 (20. Juni 2021)

Habe zuletzt Yakuza: Like a dragon im Gamepass angefangen. Englische Sprachausgabe und deutsche Untertitel. Ist ansich immer ganz angenehm mal mitlesen zu können, doch wenn dann im Untertitel schon diverse Teile der Konversation fehlen, oder einfach mal nur recht frei/anders übersetzt sind, dann zuck ich schon öfter mal mit den Schultern. Da bietet sich dann doch fast die Japanische Tonspur an, dann versteht man zwar ggf. nichts gesprochenes, aber Untertitel schneidet deutlich besser ab


----------



## Strauchritter (21. Juni 2021)

Ob OT oder Synchronisation hängt bei mir immer vom jeweiligen Spiel oder Film/Serie ab. 
Schön ist doch wenn man die Wahl hat. Verstehe diese ganze nur Original ist legal Diskussion nicht, durch eine Synchronisation geht doch das OT nicht verloren=? Für den ein oder anderen ist aus unterschiedlichen Gründen eben eine Synchronisation der bessere Weg um das Medium genießen zu können.
Personen die diese ganze OT Schiene fahren muten mir immer ein wenig elitär und arrogant an, seht her!, ich spreche fließend Schüttelspeer! Ahja, so what=? Gönn dir Brudi. Aber lass den Rest auf deutsch gucken/zocken.


----------



## fud1974 (21. Juni 2021)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Ok ... also in Zukunft keine übersetzten Gaming News mehr auf PC Games lesen, sondern bei IGN, PC Gamer und Co.?



Fieser burn!!! 



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Damit schafft es Deutsch ab trotzdem noch nicht mal in die Top 10 der weit verbreitetsten Muttersprachen.
> Mandarin, Spanisch, Hindi, Arabisch, Portugiesisch, Bengalisch, Russisch, Penjabi ... , die werden alle von viel mehr Menschen gesprochen. Von denen gibt es aber so gut wie nie Lokalisierungen, geschweige denn Synchros. (mit Ausnahme vielleicht bei Spanisch)
> Mit welchem Recht nimmt sich nun also ausgerechnet der Deutsche heraus, darauf zu pochen, dass eine Synchro doch bitte Pflicht zu sein hat?



Na ja, nun mal langsam.

Man muss unterscheiden zwischen der Sorte Mensch die wirklich recht aggressiv und relativ eingebildet auf die "Eindeutschung" besteht (quasi auf das "Recht" und der "Pflicht" dieser Umsetzung) und zwischen dem durchaus legitimen Wunsch einer guten deutschen Synchro.

Und warum "wir" darauf "pochen" können bzw. warum es bei uns gemacht wird?
Weil offensichtlich der Markt hier dafür bezahlt. Auf die eine oder andere Weise. Die anderen Märkte anscheinend nicht.
Punktum.



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Und wo bitte soll das enden?
> Es gibt mehr Sprachen auf der Welt, als es Länder gibt.
> Wer soll das bezahlen?



Die, die es sich leisten können.



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Was ist mit den Minderheitensprachen? Müssen Produkte in Deutschland jetzt auch in Sorbisch, Friesisch, Dänisch und Romani angeboten werden, oder haben diese Bevölkerungsgruppen nicht den gleichen Respekt verdient?



Gleichen Respekt ja, aber letztlich eine wirtschaftliche Entscheidung.

Außerdem verstehe ich die Logik jetzt nicht.. sollen "wir" auf eine deutsche Synchro verzichten müssen weil die anderen auch keine passende kriegen? 




MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, wenn ausländische Filme überhaupt in den USA laufen, dann mit englischen Untertiteln. Synchronisiert wird bei denen gar nichts. Frag mal nen Ami nach Der Untergang oder Das Boot. Haben die mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auf Deutsch gesehen.



Völlig anderer Sachverhalt. Die USA haben eine starke eigene Filmindustrie. Für "exotische" ausländische Filme mit relativ unsicher bis mäßig zu kalkulierenden Verwertungsergebnissen machst du keine aufwendige Synchro.
Da lohnt es sich eher, den gleichen Stoff mit heimischen Stars einfach noch mal neu zu verfilmen.. was sie mit großer Vorliebe auch tun.


Letztlich verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht.
Ich schaue mir auch alles im "englischen Original" an wenn möglich.

Verstehe aber vollkommen wenn andere das anders ehen.

Außerdem, man kann doch nicht erwarten dass jeder so gute Englischkenntnisse hat.. nicht mal die Schulkenntnisse, 

Ich darf mal daran erinnern dass wir aufgrund unserer Geschichte noch ganze Generationen rumspringen haben hierzulande die primär russisch gelernt haben und jetzt gerade so "mittelalt" sind, die haben russisch gelernt (und oft wieder verlernt), am Ende wegen Wende noch mal etwas Englisch, teilweise von Lehrern die wurden gerade selber umgeschult. 

Am Ende konnten sie keine der beiden Sprachen richtig. Und lernen später ist halt immer so eine Sache wenn man voll im Leben steht, vor allem wenn man kein Talent für Sprachen hat.

Wäre auch interessant zu wissen ob alle noch so große Fans sind der Originalsprachen wenn alles nur noch in Mandarin erscheint wenn die chinesischen Spieleentwickler stärker werden. Reichen euch da auch immer Untertitel?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. Juni 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Wäre auch interessant zu wissen ob alle noch so große Fans sind der Originalsprachen wenn alles nur noch in Mandarin erscheint wenn die chinesischen Spieleentwickler stärker werden. Reichen euch da auch immer Untertitel?


Also ich lerne dann Mandarin, denn ich bin kluk.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Juni 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Die, die es sich leisten können.
> 
> Gleichen Respekt ja, aber letztlich eine wirtschaftliche Entscheidung.
> 
> Außerdem verstehe ich die Logik jetzt nicht.. sollen "wir" auf eine deutsche Synchro verzichten müssen weil die anderen auch keine passende kriegen?



Es ging ja um Shadow_Mans Aussagen, dass es eine Selbstverständlichkeit sei, "dass wenn man ein Produkt in einem Land verkaufen/anbieten will, man es dann auch in deren Landessprache anbietet". Das sei allein schon aus Respekt vor diesen Bevölkerungen zu machen.
Darauf bezogen sich meine von dir zitierten Aussagen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juni 2021)

Diese ganze Diskussion hier erinnert mich frappierend an einen urkomischen Beitrag von Kaya Yanar. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NW7corkfSdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Cybnotic (21. Juni 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Es ging ja um Shadow_Mans Aussagen, dass es eine Selbstverständlichkeit sei, "dass wenn man ein Produkt in einem Land verkaufen/anbieten will, man es dann auch in deren Landessprache anbietet". Das sei allein schon aus Respekt vor diesen Bevölkerungen zu machen.
> Darauf bezogen sich meine von dir zitierten Aussagen.


Hallo,  gut beschrieben, genau so sollte es sein  
MfG


----------



## Cybnotic (21. Juni 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Bei GTA fällts mir stellenweise auch schwer. Vor allem wegen des Slangs.
> Andererseits kann ich mir GTA auf deutsch nicht vorstellen, weil man es eben aus Gewohnheit stark mit der englischen Sprache verknüpft.


Hi, und genau wegen der "Slangs"  würde ich es  ohne Deutsche Sprachausgabe niemals kaufen  
MfG


----------



## Cybnotic (21. Juni 2021)

Gut Sichtweise    MfG


----------



## McDrake (21. Juni 2021)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Dieses Argument würde Sinn ergeben, wenn es in Griechenland von Griechen in griechisch entwickelt wurde.
> Aber nichts davon trifft zu.


Huch, ganz übersehen 

Warum hat man dann nicht "richtiges" Englisch genommen?
Da reden Griechen untereinander in Englisch mit Akzent.
Das finde ich dann meist sehr gestellt.

Was soll man denn damit zeigen?
Dass die Personen versuchen englisch zu sprechen, dies aber nicht Akzentfrei können weil...
Ja warum denn?
Oder soll damit vorgegaukelt werden, dass es sich um eine fremde Sprache handelt?
Warum dann nicht gleich in jener Sprache vertonen?
Ach ja, weis dann ein Grossteil damit nicht klar kommen würde.


----------



## fud1974 (21. Juni 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Huch, ganz übersehen
> 
> Warum hat man dann nicht "richtiges" Englisch genommen?
> Da reden Griechen untereinander in Englisch mit Akzent.
> ...



Genau.

Wurde auch schon verschiedentlich kritisiert.. ist aber bei Synchronisationen seit "Ewigkeiten" üblich.. eventuell stößt das heute mehr auf als früher.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. Juni 2021)

Bei dieser Gelegenheit fallen mir Baldur‘s Gate und der dortige Einsatz deutscher Dialekte bei der Charakterauswahl ein. Das waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## McDrake (21. Juni 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Bei dieser Gelegenheit fallen mir Baldur‘s Gate und der dortige Einsatz deutscher Dialekte bei der Charakterauswahl ein. Das waren noch Zeiten.


Jup, das mag einige sogar gestört haben.
Aber eigentlich der einzig richtige Weg, wenn man "Slang" synchronisiert.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juni 2021)

Wegen Synchrosprecher. Der deutsche Synchrosprecher von Brad Pitt und Johnny Depp ist mit Mitte 50 überraschend gestorben.


----------



## fud1974 (21. Juni 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Jup, das mag einige sogar gestört haben.
> Aber eigentlich der einzig richtige Weg, wenn man "Slang" synchronisiert.



War das nicht mit der "sächsischen" Synchro?

Ich weiß nicht, ob das so ein gutes Beispiel war.. nur weil man versucht in einer anderen Sprache etwas mit einem anderen Dialekt zu vertonen, kommt nicht was von gleicher Güte raus.

Im Fantasy Bereich (oder auch anderen) sind halt bestimmte Rassen/Gruppierungen mit bestimmten Klischee-Dialekten "versorgt" worden, der Transfer auf andere Sprachen kann dann schnell unpassend bis lächerlich wirken.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juni 2021)

Sächsische Synchro gab es wie Hessisch, Bayrisch u.a. bei den Asterix-Comicfilmboxen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (21. Juni 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> War das nicht mit der "sächsischen" Synchro?
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, ob das so ein gutes Beispiel war.. nur weil man versucht in einer anderen Sprache etwas mit einem anderen Dialekt zu vertonen, kommt nicht was von gleicher Güte raus.
> 
> Im Fantasy Bereich (oder auch anderen) sind halt bestimmte Rassen/Gruppierungen mit bestimmten Klischee-Dialekten "versorgt" worden, der Transfer auf andere Sprachen kann dann schnell unpassend bis lächerlich wirken.


Und so war es auch. Ich mochte das auch nicht, obwohl es interessanter Ansatz war.


----------



## Grolt (21. Juni 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Bei dieser Gelegenheit fallen mir Baldur‘s Gate und der dortige Einsatz deutscher Dialekte bei der Charakterauswahl ein. Das waren noch Zeiten.



Ich finde die Idee eigentlich ganz cool, Problem war damals nur das der Dialekt zu ausgeprägt war. Die hart sächselnen Elfen oder waren das die Zwerge? gingen halt gar nicht.

Mit weniger Dialekt, gerade noch so viel das man "verseht" das die Figur Dialekt spricht wäre viel besser gewesen.

Und auch in Englischen  Synchros wird ja oft Dialekt verwendet. Und während "wir" non-Englisch-nativ-Speaker das dann ganz "cool" und authentisch find, wenn der Südstaatler im tiefsten Redneck Dialekt daher kommt, ist der Nativ Speaker davon dann genauso genervt wie wir von den sächselnen Zwergen (oder Elfen?).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juni 2021)

Können wir die Streithemen Egos, Arroganz und Erektion woanders verlagern? Mir war wir sprachen hier über Synchronisation.


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Juni 2021)

Werde nachher mal durchwischen hier und danach wird bitte On-Topic geblieben


----------



## Worrel (21. Juni 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Können wir die Streithemen Egos, Arroganz und Erektion woanders verlagern? Mir war wir sprachen hier über Synchronisation.


Mein Synchronisation ist die beste. 
Nennt mich Sync-King!


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Juni 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Werde nachher mal durchwischen hier und danach wird bitte On-Topic geblieben


Dann muss hier aber genau so gewischt werden. 



			https://forum.pcgames.de/threads/baldurs-gate-3-entwickler-aeussern-sich-zum-early-access-ende.9404620/#post-10378148


----------



## aragon2000 (21. Juni 2021)

Hmm, nein, ich will keine Filme auf englisch sehen. Sehe mir nur die deutsche Version an oder gar nicht. Und das obwohl ich den Tag über mit Leuten nur englisch rede.

Die Argumente wie das es nicht so lippen synchron ist interessieren mich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Juni 2021)

Da dieser Beitrag nicht gelöscht wurde antworte ich noch einmal direkt darauf. 



MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Mit welchem Recht nimmt sich nun also ausgerechnet der Deutsche heraus, darauf zu pochen, dass eine Synchro doch bitte Pflicht zu sein hat?


Mit welchem Recht schreibst du hier im Forum deutsch? Mit welchem Recht schreibt PC Games auf deutsch?


----------



## TheSinner (21. Juni 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein perfektes Beispiel, wie eine Synchro richtig funktionieren kann. Denn das war sicher kein Fehler, sondern ist bewusst so gemacht worden.: die Synchro passt dann ja schon perfekt zur Mundbewegung im Gegensatz dazu, wenn man eine Übersetzung versucht hätte, und so wie du es beschreibst, macht es gar nichts aus, dass der Mini-Boss in Wahrheit kein Händler ist. Die Tiere erklären sich dem deutschen Konsumenten dann ganz simpel dadurch, dass er halt mit Tieren handelt, oder er ist halt ein tierverrückter Kaufmann - so what?
> 
> Hätte man es wiederum bei "Handler Gattan" belassen, und es auch HAND-lar und nicht HÄND-lar gesprochen, hätten 95% aller Deutschen nur Fragezeichen über dem Kopf gehabt. Denn wer weiß denn in D schon, was ein "animal handlar" ist? Ich wusste es jedenfalls nicht, musste es erstmal googlen, und ich hab an sich ein ordentliches Vokabular, um mich auf Englisch zu unterhalten und englische Filme&co gut zu verstehen.
> 
> ...



Genau das war es, ein Gegnername. Der aber eben so wie er eingedeutscht wurde nicht wirklich Sinn gemacht hat. Ich hätte meinetwegen sogar Dompteur Gattan durchgehen lassen. Aber... Händler?  Das war einfach schlampig mMn.


----------



## Downsampler (21. Juni 2021)

Er hat doch tatsächlich unter der Überschrift "Er hat sich stets bemüht" aus "Bewitched" "Bewichted" gemacht....und gleich zweimal hintereinander... 

Er versuchte Ernsthaft, unter größten Mühen, entgegen allen Anstrengungen, ....


----------



## golani79 (21. Juni 2021)

Soll jeder schauen, wie er es will / bevorzugt.

Ich persönlich, bevorzuge die OV .. wie schon erwähnt wurde, gibt es SprecherInnen, die mehrere Schauspieler synchronisieren .. und wenn sich z.B. ein Daniel Craig anhört, wie Adam Sandler, dann läuft es mir kalt den Rücken runter.

Finde auch, dass in den OVs die Emotionen besser rüberkommen. Immersion und Lippensynchronität - welche teilweise einfach unter aller Sau ist - sind auch noch so Themen.
Schaue auch in der OV, wenn ich die Sprache nicht spreche - dann halt mit Untertiteln. 

Ich würde mir auch keinen deutschen Film anschauen, der in einer anderen Sprache synchronisiert worden wäre.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2021)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Genau das war es, ein Gegnername. Der aber eben so wie er eingedeutscht wurde nicht wirklich Sinn gemacht hat. Ich hätte meinetwegen sogar Dompteur Gattan durchgehen lassen. Aber... Händler?  Das war einfach schlampig mMn.


Oder sie fanden eine sinngemäße Übersetzung einfach nur doof klingend. Wenn ich da an Diablo 2 denke, was für dämliche Namen da rauskamen, dann rollen sich einem die Fußnägel hoch... 

zB bei Game of Thrones heißt "King's Landing" in der deutschen Version "Königsmund" - klingt IMO auch nicht so dolle, aber (je nach dem wie man das Apostroph interpretiert) "Des Königs Ankunft" oder "Der König kommt" oder so würde noch 10x bescheuerter klingen. "Hey, wie gehen nach der König kommt!" oder "Ich warte in Des Königs Ankunft auf dich" -  oh Mann...  Da bin ich froh über ein wenig Kreativität und Flexibilität. Die Alternative wäre: Keine Übersetzung. Dann hieße aber auch zB John Schnee halt John Snow usw.


----------



## golani79 (21. Juni 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Oder sie fanden eine sinngemäße Übersetzung einfach nur doof klingend. Wenn ich da an Diablo 2 denke, was für dämliche Namen da rauskamen, dann rollen sich einem die Fußnägel hoch...
> 
> zB bei Game of Thrones heißt "King's Landing" in der deutschen Version "Königsmund" - klingt IMO auch nicht so dolle, aber (je nach dem wie man das Apostroph interpretiert) "Des Königs Ankunft" oder "Der König kommt" oder so würde noch 10x bescheuerter klingen. "Hey, wie gehen nach der König kommt!" oder "Ich warte in Des Königs Ankunft auf dich" -  oh Mann...  Da bin ich froh über ein wenig Kreativität und Flexibilität. Die Alternative wäre: Keine Übersetzung. Dann hieße aber auch zB John Schnee halt John Snow usw.



Man könnte Eigennamen halt auch einfach beibehalten.

Ansonsten - wie wär's mit "Königsstadt" oder sowas in die Richtung .. bin mir sicher, es gäbe noch mehr brauchbare Namen, die man verwenden könnte.


----------



## Worrel (21. Juni 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Oder sie fanden eine sinngemäße Übersetzung einfach nur doof klingend. Wenn ich da an Diablo 2 denke, was für dämliche Namen da rauskamen, dann rollen sich einem die Fußnägel hoch...


Nun, das ist ja aber wohl Absicht. Kann mir nicht denken daß da jemand nach der Übersetzung unironisch gut fand, "Baumkopf Holzfaust" erdacht zu haben....


Herbboy schrieb:


> zB bei Game of Thrones heißt "King's Landing" in der deutschen Version "Königsmund" - klingt IMO auch nicht so dolle, aber (je nach dem wie man das Apostroph interpretiert) "Des Königs Ankunft" oder "Der König kommt" oder so würde noch 10x bescheuerter klingen. "Hey, wie gehen nach der König kommt!" oder "Ich warte in Des Königs Ankunft auf dich" -  oh Mann...  Da bin ich froh über ein wenig Kreativität und Flexibilität.


Sprachen sind nun mal unterschiedlich und daher klingen 1:1 Übersetzungen ... "ungewohnt".  Spontan fällt mir "Königsbucht" ein - etwas freier interpretiert hätte ich auch noch "Königshof" im Angebot.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2021)

golani79 schrieb:


> Man könnte Eigennamen halt auch einfach beibehalten.


Das schrieb ich ja auch. Allerdings kann das dann auch in vielen Fällen dazu führen, dass man als 0815-Schoolenglish-Speaker den Zusammenhang nicht mitbekommt oder versteht. Nicht jeder weiß zB, das "Hound" übersetzt nicht einfach nur Hund, sondern eher Jagd/Bluthund heißt - daher heißt der Hühne aus GoT eben in der Synchro "Der Bluthund" und nicht "Der Hound". 

und wenn man sich dann mal entschieden hat, so was zu übersetzen, zieht man es im Zweifel dann auch durch und macht nicht einerseits "Der Bluthund", aber andererseits "Jon Snow". 





golani79 schrieb:


> Ansonsten - wie wär's mit "Königsstadt" oder sowas in die Richtung .. bin mir sicher, es gäbe noch mehr brauchbare Namen, die man verwenden könnte.


Ja sicher, aber ich vermute, sie wollten da einen Namen, der wie das Original auch ein wenig ungewöhnlich ist. "King's Landing" ist AFAIK ja auch nicht grad eine typische Namengebung für eine Stadt. Oder/und es war wichtig, dass die Stadt nicht so heißt wie eine Stadt oder ein Ortsteil, die/der real existiert.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nun, das ist ja aber wohl Absicht. Kann mir nicht denken daß da jemand nach der Übersetzung unironisch gut fand, "Baumkopf Holzfaust" erdacht zu haben....


Mir kam es nicht so vor, als wären das absichtliche Gags oder so. Humor gab es da doch gar nicht. Und falls es doch Gags waren, passt es nicht zum Spiel. 



Worrel schrieb:


> Sprachen sind nun mal unterschiedlich und daher klingen 1:1 Übersetzungen ... "ungewohnt".  Spontan fällt mir "Königsbucht" ein - etwas freier interpretiert hätte ich auch noch "Königshof" im Angebot.


Genau deswegen haben sie es ja eben nicht wortwörtlich übersetzt.


----------



## LOX-TT (21. Juni 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Mit welchem Recht schreibst du hier im Forum deutsch? Mit welchem Recht schreibt PC Games auf deutsch?


 hauptsache meckern, egal wie stumpf wie?


----------



## golani79 (21. Juni 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Mir kam es nicht so vor, als wären das absichtliche Gags oder so. Humor gab es da doch gar nicht. Und falls es doch Gags waren, passt es nicht zum Spiel.
> 
> 
> Genau deswegen haben sie es ja eben nicht wortwörtlich übersetzt.



Soviel ich weiß, gab es in D2 einen Zufallsgenerator - deshalb auch die teils ziemlich doofen Namen


----------



## MrFob (21. Juni 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das schrieb ich ja auch. Allerdings kann das dann auch in vielen Fällen dazu führen, dass man als 0815-Schoolenglish-Speaker den Zusammenhang nicht mitbekommt oder versteht. Nicht jeder weiß zB, das "Hound" übersetzt nicht einfach nur Hund, sondern eher Jagd/Bluthund heißt - daher heißt der Hühne aus GoT eben in der Synchro "Der Bluthund" und nicht "Der Hound".
> 
> und wenn man sich dann mal entschieden hat, so was zu übersetzen, zieht man es im Zweifel dann auch durch und macht nicht einerseits "Der Bluthund", aber andererseits "Jon Snow".


Hmmm, in dem speziellen Fall haette es sich doch aber gerade angeboten. The Hound ist ja scliesslich nicht der eigentliche Name des Characters sondern so ne Art Spitzname/Titel von Sandor Clegane. Den kann man ja uebersetzen. Jon Snow ist aber der Name des dieses Charakters. Auch wenn Snow natuerlich schon nach dem Schnee des Nordens ist, weil er halt ein Bastard aus dem Norden ist aber es ist nun doch Teil seines Namens selbst. Den Vornamen uebersetzen sie ja auch nicht, oder heisst er im deutschen Johan Schnee? 

Naja, wie auch immer, in dem Fall ist es denke ich dem persoenlichen Geschmack (des Uebersetzers) ueberlassen, was man da nun besser findet.

Im allgemeinen ist es mit Eigennamen (die aber eben oft an Dinge angelehnt sind) so eine Sache. Wir hatten letztens erst in einem Mass Effect Thread wieder eineen schoenen Fall Da hab ich gehoert, dass in der deutschen Version die politische Partei "Terra Firma", die etwas xenophobe Ansichten vertritt und mit den Worten "we believe that Earth must stand firm against alien influence" beschrieben wird, im der deutschen Version mit "Trockenlandpartei" uebersetzt wurde. Das ist zwar technisch gesehen eine halbwegs passende Uebersetzung aber die Idee dahinter geht halt voellig verloren.

Daher ist es mMn eigentlich schon immer sehr wichtig, dass sich ein Uebersetzer schon auch mit dem weiteren Kontext von dem Werk vertraut macht, das er uebersetzt (was - wie ich natuerlich auch verstehen kann - gerade bei grossen Textmengen, wie sie nunmal oft in Spielen vorkommen koennen nicht unbedingt immer machbar ist, wahrscheinlich gerade wenn mehrere Uebersetzer parallel an einem Werk arbeiten).


----------



## Gast1661893802 (21. Juni 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja sicher, aber ich vermute, sie wollten da eineStadt den Namen  Namen, der wie das Original auch ein wenig ungewöhnlich ist. "King's Landing" ist AFAIK ja auch nicht grad eine typische Namengebung für eine Stadt. Oder/und es war wichtig, dass die Stadt nicht so heißt wie eine Stadt oder ein Ortsteil, die/der real existiert.


Ich kenn die Romane und damit die genaue Lore nicht, ist dort der König damals angelandet und hat das der späteren Stadt den Namen gegeben ? 

IdR vergibt man Städtenamen ja nicht erst wenn die Bestimmung feststeht.
Vielleicht ist es auch vom Übersetzer einer deutsch üblichen Namensgebung angeleht worden (so richtig mit Hintergedanken und so) ähnlich Dortmund
Wenn man das sich nämlich so anguckt, könnte das auf Königsmund nämlich verdammt gut zutreffen! 








						Dortmund – Wiktionary
					






					de.wiktionary.org
				




Im englischen sind da sicherlich andere Vorlieben bei Städtenamen üblich.
Btw. englisch, die fahren teilweise sogar extrem auf deutsche Namen ab, im P&P Rollenspiel nebst Bücher wird z.B. Altdorf genutzt, der "Dopperganger" kommt auch nicht ungefähr vom "Doppelgänger" und, und und.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Juni 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> hauptsache meckern, egal wie stumpf wie?


Ich wollte nur damit darauf aufmerksam machen, wie dumm die Aussage von Herrn Dammes war. Aber scheinbar reicht es nicht für einen "Aha"-Moment der Erleuchtung. Immerhin war sein Beitrag einer der Gründe für meine weggewischten. 



LesterPG schrieb:


> Im englischen sind da sicherlich andere Vorlieben bei Städtenamen üblich.
> Btw. englisch, die fahren teilweise sogar extrem auf deutsche Namen ab, im P&P Rollenspiel nebst Bücher wird z.B. Altdorf genutzt, der "Dopperganger" kommt auch nicht ungefähr vom "Doppelgänger" und, und und.


Das Englische ist im Vergleich eine recht neue Sprache die bei Besiedelung der Insel vornehmlich aus einer Mischung aus dem romanischen (französisch) und germanischen (deutsch) entstanden ist. Von daher kommen im englischen zahlreiche deutsche und französische Begriffe seit jeher vor. (Und die Simplifizierung der Grammatik gleich dazu). 

Anders als im Deutschen wo andere Spracheinflüsse eher Modeerscheinungen sind. Aktuell ist es halt Englisch, vor 100 Jahren war es hingegen populär französische Wörter zu benutzen. Da kommt dann sowas her wie Portemonnaie anstelle des originalen Geldbörse.


----------



## MrFob (21. Juni 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich kenn die Romane und damit die genaue Lore nicht, ist dort der König damals angelandet und hat das der späteren Stadt den Namen gegeben ?
> 
> IdR vergibt man Städtenamen ja nicht erst wenn die Bestimmung feststeht.
> Vielleicht ist es auch vom Übersetzer einer deutsch üblichen Namensgebung angeleht worden (so richtig mit Hintergedanken und so) ähnlich Dortmund
> ...


Das erinnert mich uebrigens gerade an eine Futurama Episode, die ich vor Jahren mal im deutschen Fernsehen aufgeschnappt hatte. Da waren sie in einer Parodie des Film "Fantastic Voyage" in verkleinerten Versionen in Frys Koerper unterwegs (genauer gesagt in seinem Darm) um irgendwelche Parasiten loszuwerden, die da eine ganze Stadt errichtet hatten. Im deutschen sagt dann einer der Charaktere "Willkommen in Darmstadt!" 

Ich hab mich immer gefragt, was die da in der originalen englischen Version fuer einen Witz hatten (wenn ueberhaupt). Wenn es, wie ich jetzt mal annehme, eine freie Uebersetzung war, dann auf jeden Fall Respekt an den Uebersetzer.


----------



## Zybba (21. Juni 2021)

MrFob schrieb:


> Im deutschen sagt dann einer der Charaktere "Willkommen in Darmstadt!"


Thematisch sehr ähnlich, und auch gut.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3pMwtsOi1e8:92

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## MrFob (21. Juni 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Thematisch sehr ähnlich, und auch gut.


Haha, ok, das macht natuerlich Sinn. Aber trotzdem, gute Uebersetzung.


----------



## Zybba (21. Juni 2021)

Auf jeden Fall, gut gemacht.
Allerdings frage ich mich jetzt, was im deutschen die Rückfrage von Fry ist!


----------



## Herbboy (21. Juni 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ich kenn die Romane und damit die genaue Lore nicht, ist dort der König damals angelandet und hat das der späteren Stadt den Namen gegeben ?


ja sicher wird das so gewesen sein, aber trotzdem wäre das selbst für den englischen Sprachraum dann seltsam, die daraus entstehende Stadt 1:1 so zu nennen wie die Beschreibung des Ortes im Sprachgebrauch. Irgendwann würde man dem Ort einen "richtigen" Namen geben, oder es würde zu einer umgangsprachlichen Form kommen bzw. zu einer Verbindung von sinngebenden Wörtern wie eben Königsmund, was du ja auch hier beschreibst:



LesterPG schrieb:


> IdR vergibt man Städtenamen ja nicht erst wenn die Bestimmung feststeht.
> Vielleicht ist es auch vom Übersetzer einer deutsch üblichen Namensgebung angeleht worden (so richtig mit Hintergedanken und so) ähnlich Dortmund
> Wenn man das sich nämlich so anguckt, könnte das auf Königsmund nämlich verdammt gut zutreffen!
> 
> ...


zB wäre ein Name wie Kingsland für eine so große Stadt irgendwie plausibler als "King's Landing". 



LesterPG schrieb:


> der "Dopperganger" kommt auch nicht ungefähr vom "Doppelgänger" und, und und.


Was ist denn der "Dopperganger" ? ^^  Es gibt aber sogar das Wort Doppelgänger 1:1 im (us)englischen Sprachgebrauch, manchmal halt mit a statt ä


----------



## Zybba (21. Juni 2021)

Zybba schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall, gut gemacht.
> Allerdings frage ich mich jetzt, was im deutschen die Rückfrage von Fry ist!


Habe nachgeschaut:
Wurm: „Ich bin der Oberbürgermeister von Darmstadt!“
Fry: „Vom Darm meinst du!“

Da fand ich das englische doch besser, da es ein Wortspiel war.
Als Opener kam die deutsche Variante aber deutlich besser!


----------



## MrFob (21. Juni 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja sicher wird das so gewesen sein, aber trotzdem wäre das selbst für den englischen Sprachraum dann seltsam, die daraus entstehende Stadt 1:1 so zu nennen wie die Beschreibung des Ortes im Sprachgebrauch. Irgendwann würde man dem Ort einen "richtigen" Namen geben, oder es würde zu einer umgangsprachlichen Form kommen bzw. zu einer Verbindung von sinngebenden Wörtern wie eben Königsmund, was du ja auch hier beschreibst:
> 
> 
> zB wäre ein Name wie Kingsland für eine so große Stadt irgendwie plausibler als "King's Landing".


Also rein vom Gefuehl her wuerde fuer mich zumindest Kingsland in dem Zusammenhang lange nicht so gut funktionieren wie King's Landing. Letzteres impliziert ja, dass der (spaetere) Koenig dort angelandet ist, waehrend ersteres irgendwie implizieren wuerde, dass es sein Land ist ... oder so?

Auch sind im englischen eher deskriptive zweiteilige Ortsnamen nichts so ungewoehnliches, auf Anhieb fallen mir z.B. Long Beach,  Coral Springs oder Salt Lake City ein.

Auch das Landing in scheint gerade in Fantasy Settings sehr beliebt zu sein. In Jade Empire erinnere ich mich z.B. an den Ort Tien's Landing oder Lion's Landing in Warcraft. Ob es vielleicht frueher auch im "echten" englischen ein beliebter Zusatz fuer Ortsnamen war konnte ich nicht wirklich rausfinden (nach Landing in dem Kontext zu googlen ist gar nicht so einfach ).

Auf jeden Fall wuerde ich als deutscher Internet-Post-Schreiber einem Geoerge RR Martin nicht unbedingt ankreiden wollen, dass er seine Staedte doof benannt hat. 
(Da wuerde ich schon vorher gerne Anglistik und Germanistik mit Hauptfach Etymologie studiert und vielleicht auch schon die eine oder andere Lyrik verfasst haben wollen. )


----------



## Gast1664917803 (22. Juni 2021)

USA911 schrieb:


> Fernsehen sollte rein auf Deutsch sein, denn schließlich ist es für den heimischen Markt, da muss auch Rücksicht auf die Generation vor 1980 genommen werden, die eben nicht die möglichkeit haben/hatten Englisch im der Schule zulernen! Und ebenso ist in Europa inzwischen die meist gesprochene Sprache Deutsch! Auf der Welt liegt sie auf dem 4 Rang (nach Ländern).


Ich hab mir den ganzen Thread "angetan" und habe gehofft, daß dieser Fakt öfter angesprochen wird, aber ich glaub du bist der einzige Kommentator, der das anspricht.
Dabei kann man das nicht oft und klar genug wiederholen - die Generationen vor Jahrgang 1965 hatten nur Englischunterricht, wenn sie das Gymnasium besucht haben - wir reden hier also von der absolut großen Mehrheit mit Alter ca. 55+ (Anfang der 60er gabs gerade mal über 5% Abiturienten!) .
Neben diesem Fakt, kommen schleichend ab dem Alter bestimmte Körpergebrechen auf - schlechtes Hören, schlechtes Sehen in verschiedensten Formen zum Beispiel, verminderte Aufmerksamkeit, Kombination aus mehreren etc., da hilft auch keine Brille.
Da sind dann Untertitel auch absolut nix, selbst wenn man die Untertitel extra groß macht und extra einfärbt, hilft das bei so mancher Produktion nicht.
Ich wollte mit meinen Eltern Narcos Mexico anschauen (praktisch fast nur auf spanisch mit entsprechenden Untertiteln), da sie auch die vorherigen Staffeln Narcos gesehen hatten, die aber vertont waren.
Aber die Konversationen waren durchgehend so verdammt schnell und vollgepackt, daß die Textzeilen einfach nur so über den Fernseher fliegen - das schafft jemand mit guten Lesefähigkeiten und komplett fit, aber nicht meine Eltern - und bei dieser Geschwindigkeit kriegt die Hälfte der "Fitten" 2/3 des Screenplays nicht mit, weil sie verkrampft nur noch auf den unteren Teil starren.

Ich selber schaue und spiele alles in Englisch und bei Spielen mag man ja so arrogant sein (gehörte auch mal zur English Only Gruppe) und einfach abwinken, wenn es um Spieler 55+ geht (zu kleine Kaufkraft als Gruppe) aber bei Film und Fernsehen ist so etwas einfach ein Unding.
Ansonsten wird immer schnell die Diskriminierungskeule rausgeholt (auch hier und auch in den Kolumnen selber - berechtigt oder nicht) aber wenn es um Altersdiskriminierung geht, kommt dann, daß die *Spielerinnen*© *sich "hinter schlechten Englischkenntnissen verstecken".
Geilomat, man selber ist ja nicht betroffen.


----------



## Zybba (22. Juni 2021)

Es gibt doch auch deutsche Produktionen. Ist ja nicht so, als sei alles immer aus dem Ausland.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juni 2021)

Ich kann vor allem diese Synchro-Ablehnung deshalb nicht nachvollziehen weil wir eben im multimedialen Zeitalter leben und spätestens seit der Einführung der DVD den Komfort und die Vorteile genießen zwischen diversen Tonspuren nebst Untertiteln frei wählen zu können. Man denke nur was für eine Verschwendung von ungenutzten Möglichkeiten das wäre hätte man diesen Standard nicht durchgesetzt.

Und seit bestimmt 20 Jahren hat die Multilingualität längst im Games-Areal Einzug erhalten. Ubisoft und Co. machen es schon lange vor, und statt sich darüber zu beschweren sollte man eher froh sein dass diverse Käufer mit eigenen Tonwiedergabe-Vorlieben angesprochen werden. Die (großen) Entwickler / Publisher wären selten doof wenn sie ihre potentielle Kundschaft selbst begrenzen statt diese auszuweiten.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. Juni 2021)

Ja, doof ist es eigentlich nur dann, wenn man keine Wahl hat, weil z.B. die englische Version nicht mitgeliefert wird. Ducktales (2017) gibt es beispielsweise bei Amazon nur auf Deutsch, was letzten Endes (neben einem Rabatt) den Ausschlag dafür gab, dass ich bei Disney plus ein Jahresabonnement abschloss, da dort auch die Originalversion verfügbar war.


----------



## Worrel (22. Juni 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> [Baumkopf Holzfaust]
> Mir kam es nicht so vor, als wären das absichtliche Gags oder so. Humor gab es da doch gar nicht. Und falls es doch Gags waren, passt es nicht zum Spiel.


Gags ist zu hoch gegriffen, bei "Rotz-Eiter der Speiende" & Co ist das eher eine Skurillität.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juni 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ja, doof ist es eigentlich nur dann, wenn man keine Wahl hat, weil z.B. die englische Version nicht mitgeliefert wird. Ducktales (2017) gibt es beispielsweise bei Amazon nur auf Deutsch, was letzten Endes (neben einem Rabatt) den Ausschlag dafür gab, dass ich bei Disney plus ein Jahresabonnement abschloss, da dort auch die Originalversion verfügbar war.


Nun ja, die Streaming-Diensten sind in der Sprachauswahl leider noch nicht ganz so großzügig wie physische Medien (obwohl ich keinen vernünftigen Grund sehe warum das so ist). Da besteht durchaus noch Ausbaupotential.


----------



## fud1974 (22. Juni 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ich hab mir den ganzen Thread "angetan" und habe gehofft, daß dieser Fakt öfter angesprochen wird, aber ich glaub du bist der einzige Kommentator, der das anspricht.



Na ja, so ein bisschen hatte ich das ja auch angesprochen (oder wurde das im Kreuzfeuer beim Aufräumen hier gelöscht?) , wobei ich mich eher auf diejenigen Bezog die Ihre Bildung in der DDR genossen haben.. wo Englisch nicht so angesagt war unbedingt, oder es wurde in die letzten beiden Schuljahre nach der Wende reingedrückt, wo es nicht mehr wirklich was brachte. Diese Generationen sind unter Umständen auch hart betroffen.

Insofern finde ich die Diskussion immer etwas SEHR seltsam.. es wird überall - auch beim Gaming - nach Inklusion gerufen... Dark Souls zu schwer? Warum kein anpassbarer Schwierigkeitsgrad? Keine Option für Leute mit Sehschwäche? Skandal....

Ach die, Sprache kannst du nicht so gut? Ja, selber schuld, sowas genießt man im Original......  und du kannst doch sicherlich die Untertitel schnell lesen da unten oder?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. Juni 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Nun ja, die Streaming-Diensten sind in der Sprachauswahl leider noch nicht ganz so großzügig wie physische Medien (obwohl ich keinen vernünftigen Grund sehe warum das so ist). Da besteht durchaus noch Ausbaupotential.


Ja, ob das was mit Lizenzen zu tun hat? Beim Streaming ist es ja eigentlich auch ganz einfach und in der Regel stehen dort zig Sprachen zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Juni 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich kann vor allem diese Synchro-Ablehnung deshalb nicht nachvollziehen weil wir eben im multimedialen Zeitalter leben und spätestens seit der Einführung der DVD den Komfort und die Vorteile genießen zwischen diversen Tonspuren nebst Untertiteln frei wählen zu können. Man denke nur was für eine Verschwendung von ungenutzten Möglichkeiten das wäre hätte man diesen Standard nicht durchgesetzt.
> 
> Und seit bestimmt 20 Jahren hat die Multilingualität längst im Games-Areal Einzug erhalten. Ubisoft und Co. machen es schon lange vor, und statt sich darüber zu beschweren sollte man eher froh sein dass diverse Käufer mit eigenen Tonwiedergabe-Vorlieben angesprochen werden. Die (großen) Entwickler / Publisher wären selten doof wenn sie ihre potentielle Kundschaft selbst begrenzen statt diese auszuweiten.


Deswegen kann ich die Diskussion nicht verstehen. Heute kann doch jeder so gucken oder ein Spiel spielen, wie er das möchte. Warum genießen die "Originalseher oder -spieler" nicht einfach das Ganze und die Möglichkeiten?
Bei immer mehr Spielen lassen sich sogar die Sprachausgabe und die Untertitel getrennt auswählen.

Was mich aber sehr stört, dass man dann indirekt fordert, die Synchronisationen abzuschaffen und Leute, die das mögen dann auch noch als "ungebildet und alt" darstellt. Dabei gibt es einfach Leute, die das mögen, die Sachen in ihrer Muttersprache zu genießen. Sollte man sich da nicht eher freuen, dass es beides gibt?

Mich erinnert das immer an die Diskussion "Vegetarier/Veganer und Fleischesser".
Die Ersteren müssen auch immer überall schreiben / sagen wie eklig Fleisch ist und wie schlecht die Fleischesser sind und indirekt fordern sie auch, dass das Fleischessen verboten wird.


----------



## schokoeis (22. Juni 2021)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Was mich aber sehr stört, dass man dann indirekt fordert, die Synchronisationen abzuschaffen und Leute, die das mögen dann auch noch als "ungebildet und alt" darstellt. Dabei gibt es einfach Leute, die das mögen, die Sachen in ihrer Muttersprache zu genießen. Sollte man sich da nicht eher freuen, dass es beides gibt?


Diese Leute die die Abschaffung fordern, nehmen sich selbst einfach zu wichtig. Leben und leben lassen. Komm auch nicht mit warum die den anderen die Entscheidung nehmen wollen. Aber die haben das Gott sein dank nicht zu entscheiden. Solang der Markt das hergibt, werden die Entwickler und Publisher auch Syncros anbieten.


----------



## LOX-TT (22. Juni 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich kann vor allem diese Synchro-Ablehnung deshalb nicht nachvollziehen weil wir eben im multimedialen Zeitalter leben und spätestens seit der Einführung der DVD den Komfort und die Vorteile genießen zwischen diversen Tonspuren nebst Untertiteln frei wählen zu können. Man denke nur was für eine Verschwendung von ungenutzten Möglichkeiten das wäre hätte man diesen Standard nicht durchgesetzt.
> 
> Und seit bestimmt 20 Jahren hat die Multilingualität längst im Games-Areal Einzug erhalten. Ubisoft und Co. machen es schon lange vor, und statt sich darüber zu beschweren sollte man eher froh sein dass diverse Käufer mit eigenen Tonwiedergabe-Vorlieben angesprochen werden. Die (großen) Entwickler / Publisher wären selten doof wenn sie ihre potentielle Kundschaft selbst begrenzen statt diese auszuweiten.


Schon über 25 Jahre mit Tendenz Richtung 30. Es gab schon auf dem Super Nintendo in den 90ern bei einigen Spielen die Option der Sprachwahl, anfangs war das in Europa neben englisch und deutsch noch französisch und ich glaub italienisch.
Filme/Serien schau ich immer auf deutsch, Spiele spiel ich auch auf deutsch, wenn es die Möglichkeit gibt, sonst halt Untertitel (z.B. bei GTA, RDR etc.)


----------



## Worrel (22. Juni 2021)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Diese Leute die die Abschaffung fordern, nehmen sich selbst einfach zu wichtig.


Wer fordert denn, Synchros *abzuschaffen*?


----------



## Wamboland (22. Juni 2021)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Deswegen kann ich die Diskussion nicht verstehen. Heute kann doch jeder so gucken oder ein Spiel spielen, wie er das möchte. Warum genießen die "Originalseher oder -spieler" nicht einfach das Ganze und die Möglichkeiten?
> Bei immer mehr Spielen lassen sich sogar die Sprachausgabe und die Untertitel getrennt auswählen.
> 
> Was mich aber sehr stört, dass man dann indirekt fordert, die Synchronisationen abzuschaffen und Leute, die das mögen dann auch noch als "ungebildet und alt" darstellt. Dabei gibt es einfach Leute, die das mögen, die Sachen in ihrer Muttersprache zu genießen. Sollte man sich da nicht eher freuen, dass es beides gibt?
> ...



Vor allem ist das ja auch keine kleine Branche in DE die ihr Geld mit Synchro verdient. Ich bin auch sicher das viele Schauspieler über die Zusatzeinnahmen froh sind. 

Veganer/Vegetarier sind ja auch Tierhasser! - Die fressen den armen Tieren das ganze Futter weg! Daher sollte man die verbieten. Somit ist es ja nur fair wenn sie Fleischfresser auch verbieten wollen 

Edit:



Worrel schrieb:


> Wer fordert denn, Synchros *abzuschaffen*?



Na ja, wenn man sagt wir sollten weniger oder nicht mehr synchronisieren, dann impliziert es das irgendwie schon. Videotheken wollte ja auch keiner abschaffen, aber als man sie nicht mehr brauchte, sind sie verschwunden ^^


----------



## fud1974 (22. Juni 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wer fordert denn, Synchros *abzuschaffen*?


 
Das ist wohl hier konkret nicht der Fall... aber wahrscheinlich entsteht manchmal der Eindruck manche könnten das wollen.

"Blabla .. im Original eh unübertroffen .. blabla .. man muss sich da halt Mühe geben .. blabla.. man siehe nur die nordischen Länder, die haben sowas gar nicht, die können deswegen auch viel besser Englisch.. blabla.. "



Mal so ganz stumpf gesprochen, gar nicht mal konkret auf die Diskussion hier und einzelne Personen, die Diskussion zieht sich ja schon länger und auch anderswo.

Insofern auch nur eine aufgewärmte Diskussionsuppe. Die nach heftigen Umrühren (hey, 5 Forenseiten!)  genau so schal absteht wie all die male zuvor.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juni 2021)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Schon über 25 Jahre mit Tendenz Richtung 30. Es gab schon auf dem Super Nintendo in den 90ern bei einigen Spielen die Option der Sprachwahl, anfangs war das in Europa neben englisch und deutsch noch französisch und ich glaub italienisch.


Aber das waren auch hauptsächlich Texte. SNES- Titel mit richtig üppiger Sprachausgabe gab's ja nicht.


----------



## devilsreject (22. Juni 2021)

Spiele oder Filme in der Muttersprache zu konsumieren ist einfach angenehmer. Natürlich kommt vielleicht der ein oder andere Brüller so schlecht rüber als im Original, besser aber als den Brüller garnicht erst zu verstehen.

In der Muttersprache spielt sich in meinen Augen ein Spiel durchaus flüssiger. Stört mich bei GTA eigentlich immer das es dort keine deutsche Sprachausgabe gibt. Dabei habe ich mit Englisch kein Problem und schaue mir durchaus Serien im englischen Original an, vorallem dann wenn ich nicht auf die deutsche Ausstrahlung warten will. Das Erlebnis in der Muttersprache ist aber für mich persönlich trotzdem intensiver und ja unterm Strich auch einfach leichter.


----------



## LOX-TT (22. Juni 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aber das waren auch hauptsächlich Texte. SNES- Titel mit richtig üppiger Sprachausgabe gab's ja nicht.


Das stimmt natürlich ja. Mit der mehrsprachigen Sprachausgabe kam es dann erst mit der CD-Rom richtig in Schwung


----------



## schokoeis (22. Juni 2021)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wer fordert denn, Synchros *abzuschaffen*?


Der Eindruck entsteht halt wenn ich manche Kommentare lese.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2021)

Stellenweise würde ich mir wünschen, es würde mehr Wert auf eine gute Synchro-Qualität gelegt. Gilt für Filme, Serien aber auch einige Spiele.


----------



## Worrel (22. Juni 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Das ist wohl hier konkret nicht der Fall...


Dann ist es aber doch müßig, sich präventiv über was zu ereifern, was im Moment niemand befürwortet.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. Juni 2021)

Also alle Synchronisationen abzuschaffen wäre schon etwas hart. Aber nach der zweiten Folge Loki würde ich es nun zumindest  befürworten, wenn zukünftig alle Spiele, Filme und Serien auf Latein synchronisiert werden, eingesprochen von Tom Hiddleston. Aber wer bin ich schon?


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2021)

Mein Latinum ist nicht vorhanden. Gabs zu meiner Zeit in der Schule leider nicht. Weder kleines noch das Große.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. Juni 2021)

Learning by doing! Oder so.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2021)

Na etwas kann ich schon. Das ist aber immer noch weit von Lateinkenntnissen entfernt die man ernsthaft so bezeichnen könnte. Muß mir da wohl doch mal ein Lehrbuch oder so zulegen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. Juni 2021)

Ist ja noch nicht so weit, da bleibt dir etwas Zeit. Ich muss auch erstmal mit Mandarin fertigwerden.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Juni 2021)

Lool. Chinesisch ? Das ist mal ne Herausforderung. Ich hab schon bei russisch halb kapituliert.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. Juni 2021)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was ist denn der "Dopperganger" ? ^^  Es gibt aber sogar das Wort Doppelgänger 1:1 im (us)englischen Sprachgebrauch, manchmal halt mit a statt ä


Die können idR nicht o viel mit Umlaute anfangen, fahren aber zB. im Fantasy/Mythischen Bereich voll auf (für sie) "kryptische" deutsche Wörter ab.
Der Doppelganger beschreibt eh nur ein Wesen das die Gestalt eines Anderen annehmen kann, ähnlich eines Shapeshifters, ein Doppelgänger halt.


Worauf ich mit dem Dortmund "Vergleich" hinaus wollte, was die einen als "schlecht Übersetzt" ansehen mögen ist u.U. genau genommen sogar die bessere logischere Wahl einer Übersetzung !


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. Juni 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Lool. Chinesisch ? Das ist mal ne Herausforderung. Ich hab schon bei russisch halb kapituliert.


Zumal man bestimmte Laute im chinesischen gar nicht als Europäer unterscheiden kann, wenn man nicht im notwendigen Entwicklungsalter das erlernt hat.
Es hab da mal eine nette Doku dazu gesehen wo näher darauf eingegangen wird.

Immerhin eine interessante Sprachwahl, lt. einer anderen Doku ist man im australischem Raum im Wirtschaftsbereich wohl zunehmend auf chinesisch als Fremdsprache fixiert.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. Juni 2021)

Ähm. Jetzt verunsichert ihr mich.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. Juni 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ähm. Jetzt verunsichert ihr mich.


Ist sicherlich nicht überlebensnotwendig, kann aber in sehr seltenen Fällen zu Problemen führen.
Ich will Dich da nicht entmutigen.  

Die Schriftzeichen alleine empfinde ich schon als sehr ambitionierte Herausforderung die ich alter Sack sicherlich nicht mehr packen würde wenn nicht mein Leben davon abhängt, das ist ja noch ein besonderer Ansporn.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juni 2021)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ähm. Jetzt verunsichert ihr mich.


Setzt einfach in jedem zweiten Satz ein "Dude" rein, dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite. ^^


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juni 2021)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Mich erinnert das immer an die Diskussion "Vegetarier/Veganer und Fleischesser".
> Die Ersteren müssen auch immer überall schreiben / sagen wie eklig Fleisch ist und wie schlecht die Fleischesser sind und indirekt fordern sie auch, dass das Fleischessen verboten wird.


Also, nix für ungut, aber: es gibt mindestens genau so viele Fleischesser, die dauernd sagen, wie scheiße vegetarisches oder gar veganes Essen und deren Fans sind. Das tut sich also nun echt nix    Ich persönlich hab so ca. 10-15% Vagener/Vegetarier in meinem Bekanntenkreis, und keiner, nicht ein einziger, gehört zu denen, die Fleischessen/esser offensiv kritisieren. Hingegen sind ein paar meiner Bekannten immer mit Kommentaren wie "BÄÄÄÄHH!!!" oder "Scheiß Salatfresser" bei der Sache, oder mit dem Lied "man findet keine Freunde mit Sala-hat" (aus den Simpsons), sobald auch nur das Thema "Vegetarisch" in irgendeiner Weise zum Thema wird, teils sogar dann, wenn in einem Film einfach nur jemand grad Salat isst, also jemand, der vlt. direkt danach ein 500g-Rumsteak als Hauptgang vor sich hat, oder ne Werbung im TV für Tiefkühl-Iglo-Gemüse kommt... 

Aber klar: es gibt auch die militanten Leute, die ständig andere belehren müssen. Die gibt es aber eben auch bei den Anti-Vegatariern, da gibt es auch Vögel, die offenbar 100% ihrer Freizeit nur damit verbringen, irgendwas zu finden, was sie gegen Vegetarier, gegen Veganer, gegen Grüne oder gegen Tierschützer anmerken können, obwohl die beiden letztgenannten ja noch nicht mal per se gegen Fleischkonsum sind...


Zum Thema: Ein Abschaffen von Synchronisationen, falls das wirklich jemand fordert, wäre echt Blödsinn. Da kommt noch ein Argument dazu: Was ist mit Migranten und deren Kindern, die dann im Fernsehen mal deutsch (bei deutschen Produktionen), mal Englisch zu hören bekommen? Es ist nämlich durchaus so, dass viele Migranten, wenn sie sich nicht abschotten und "Heimat-TV" schauen, sehr viel Deutsch auch durchs Fernsehen&co lernen.

Was aber gut wäre: im Unterricht öfter mal nen Film im Original schauen. Also, nen englischen Film natürlich, keinen chinesischen, russischen oder chilenischen...


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Juni 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Immerhin eine interessante Sprachwahl, lt. einer anderen Doku ist man im australischem Raum im Wirtschaftsbereich wohl zunehmend auf chinesisch als Fremdsprache fixiert.


Nicht nur in Australien. Schon vor zehn, 15 Jahren war bekannt, dass der chinesische Drache am Erwachen ist und entsprechend haben insbesondere amerikanische Reiche chinesische Kindermädchen angestellt, damit ihr Nachwuchs entsprechend die Sprache vom Babyalter an lernen kann. 

Meine persönliche Einschätzung ist ansonsten, dass chinesisch von den drei Sprachen japanisch, koreanisch und chinesisch mit Abstand am schwersten ist. Bei Aussprache ist japanisch für uns am einfachsten. Und von der Schrift ist ohnehin koreanisch am leichtesten, da es die einzige künstlich geschaffene Schrift im offiziellen Gebrauch ist, weil sie damals die chinesischen Schriftzeichen loswerden wollten (anders als die Japaner, die jetzt ja mit drei Alphabeten rumhantieren müssen), so ein wenig aus dem gleichen Antrieb heraus wie Martin Luther mit der deutschsprachigen Bibel um die lateinische zu ersetzen). 

PS: Australisches Englisch gefällt mir teils besser als amerikanisches Englisch.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (22. Juni 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> PS: Australisches Englisch gefällt mir teils besser als amerikanisches Englisch.


Es hat definitiv seinen Charme, ich bin aber eher ein Freund der Highland Sprachweise. 

Walisisch wiederum ist mein absoluter Endgegner im englischen dicht gefolgt vom kaugummi texanisch.
Allerdingshab ich nur bedingt Kontakt mit den US Dialekten? gehabt


----------



## Spiritogre (22. Juni 2021)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Allerdingshab ich nur bedingt Kontakt mit den US Dialekten? gehabt


Ich erinnere mich noch, wie ich in den USA war und in Washington DC so einen großen schwarzen 180 Kilo Cop nach dem Weg gefragt habe. Ich musste drei Mal nachfragen, bis ich sein Kauderwelsch auch nur halbwegs verstanden hatte. 

Ansonsten hatte ich es ein paar Mal, dass ich in Geschäften zu spezifisch technische Fragen hatte, wo die Verkäufer dann nicht mich verstanden haben und daran dachten, es läge an meinem Akzent. Da sie den Rest verstanden fehlten ihnen da aber meiner Ansicht nach eher das Fachwissen. Immerhin sehr freundlich, der eine hatte eine deutschstämmige Großmutter, die er dann zum Übersetzen anrief, brachte nur nichts, weil die von den Computerfragen natürlich erst recht nichts verstand, egal in welcher Sprache. 

Ist allerdings übrigens ewig her.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (23. Juni 2021)

schokoeis schrieb:


> Diese Leute die die Abschaffung fordern, nehmen sich selbst einfach zu wichtig. Leben und leben lassen. Komm auch nicht mit warum die den anderen die Entscheidung nehmen wollen. Aber die haben das Gott sein dank nicht zu entscheiden. Solang der Markt das hergibt, werden die Entwickler und Publisher auch Syncros anbieten.


Ich bin eigentlich überrascht, was der Markt hier noch nicht alles vermarktet.
Bei so Dinosaurieren wie der ARD, bin ich zum Beispiel während der EM fast schon überrascht, daß es zumindest den alternativen Ton für Blinde gibt.
Die beiden Sprecher kommen dann ein wenig rüber wie im Radio - ist für meine Eltern (und mich) weit angenehmer, als einem besoffenen Rethy oder einem völlig überparteiischen Bartels beim Lamentieren und Vortragen ihrer Einkaufsliste zuhören zu müssen.
Würden die Paystreamer/sender wie DAZN reinen Stadionsound ohne dummes Gelaber einführen, würde ich das für meien Eltern sofort holen, bzw. extra bezahlen.
Bei Auslandsaufenthalten zum Beispiel Mexiko bzw. Japan konnte ich mir die WM bzw. EM mit genau diesem reinen Stadionsound reinziehen.


----------



## G-Kar (3. Juli 2021)

Nevrion schrieb:


> Bei World of Warcraft war es natürlich sinnvoll Texte und Sprache so gestalten, dass man diese als deutscher Spieler ungehindert verstehen könnte, jedoch völlig bekloppt die Namen der Charaktere zu übersetzen, vor allem wenn aus Blackhand Schwarzfaust anstatt Schwarzhand wurde und Doomhammer dann unsinnigerweise zum Schicksalshammer wurde.


Ich sag dazu nur... Schlingendornental.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (3. Juli 2021)

Ich hatte nun den Fall, dass die Stimmung in einem Dialog in der deutschen Fassung für mich ganz anders rüberkam, weil die Sprecherin auch Penny aus Big Bang Theory synchronisiert und die nun vertonte Figur in meinen Ohren zickiger klang, als sie das letztendlich im Englischen tat. Hat den Eindruck, den die  Szene hinterließ, schon etwas verändert.


----------



## Vordack (3. Juli 2021)

Ich spiele, wenn möglich im OT (Deutsch wenn Deutsch > Gothic, Englisch wenn Englisch) Mein  Spanisch ist (noch) nicht gut genug um Filme/Bücher im OT zu sehen/lesen.

Ich find die Englische Sprache einfach so viel cooler, für mich ist es so viel einfacher mit ihr zu spielen als die Deutsche. Momentan fang ich langsam an spanische Songtexte zu schreiben  (bis jetzt 1 Säuferfflied ala 10 kleine Jägermeister), für was anderes reichen die Sprachkenntnisse noch nicht aus. Spanisch ist aber auch ne sehr coole Sprache 

Ich finde Verständigung ist mit das wichtigste auf der Welt und man lernt immer etwas über die Kulturen oder Sitten anderer Länder wenn mn die Sprache lernt. 

Nein, ich lerne Sprachen nicht weil ich bock drauf habe, sondern weil ich in den Ländern (außer Französisch, eine Altlast aus der Schule) jeweils mehere Jahre gelebt habe. Also habe ich "Glück" gehabt, wenn man es so sehen möchte. Und jetzt da ich quasi Englisch so gut wie meine Muttersprache spreche kann ich mir es ohne gar nicht mehr vorstellen. Beim spanischen brauche ich noch 10 Jahre 

edit: Animes und so sind nicht mein  Ding, muss also nicht Chinesisch oder so lernen zum Glück 


Spiritogre schrieb:


> PS: Australisches Englisch gefällt mir teils besser als amerikanisches Englisch.



Hatte nen australischen Lehrer, werde seinen englischen Akzent nie vergessen :love: Schottisch liebe ich auch


----------

